# Rubik's Cube World Championship 2017 - Paris, France (13-16 July 2017)



## BillyRain (Jul 27, 2016)

So it's confirmed!

https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...nship-2017-in-paris-france-on-july-13-16-2017


----------



## sqAree (Jul 27, 2016)

YES, in Europe, that's so perfect! No way I'm not gonna make it.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 27, 2016)

Nice, been waiting for over a year!  Hope I can go


----------



## biscuit (Jul 27, 2016)

Cool! We've got a Exchange Student from Paris currently. Of course, I'd prefer if it was in KC, but that's not gonna happen any time soon 

EDIT: My mom just had an idea... My Brother got to go to France on a Foreign Exchange trip this year, so maybe I go... I'm coming for you Worlds...


----------



## Meneghetti (Jul 27, 2016)

Awesome! I'll go


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jul 27, 2016)

Awesome, see you all there..


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 27, 2016)

Going for sure. I can't wait!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 27, 2016)

I was already planning to go to France next summer. I might be there .


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 27, 2016)

I wonder if I could go.


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 27, 2016)

Does anyone know when in July. Apparently I'll be going to Florida later that month but I can get to Paris in under 4 hours.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 27, 2016)

Nice! Will come for sure!


----------



## Berd (Jul 27, 2016)

Will be there!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 27, 2016)

Relatively close and easy to get to, travel isn't too long, and my better half keeps saying she wants to go to Paris. Will be disappointed if I can't go for some reason.


----------



## Ollie (Jul 27, 2016)

Bien sûr! J'ai besoins de pratiquer mon Français.



Yes We Can! said:


> Going for sure. I can't wait!



Aaahhh, Paris!


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 27, 2016)

I hope I can convince my parents to go to Paris this summer


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jul 27, 2016)

Hoping to attend


----------



## TDM (Jul 27, 2016)

YES


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 27, 2016)

But am I the only one how has some doubts/concerns because of the recent terrorism in France? (I know that one of the goals is to spread fear in the population, but still)
I mean, if it's a little outside Paris like it was in Prague, it would be ok I guess. But right in the city? I dunno tbh


----------



## Berd (Jul 27, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> But am I the only one how has some doubts/concerns because of the recent terrorism in France?
> I mean, if it's a little outside Paris like it was in Prague, ist would be ok I guess. But right in the city? I dunno tbh


You need to get Facebook. There is a huge debate going down. 

The conclusion is that's is more likely to be eaten by a shark or something so you honestly shouldn't worry.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 27, 2016)

Berd said:


> You need to get Facebook. There is a huge debate going down.
> 
> The conclusion is that's is more likely to be eaten by a shark or something so you honestly shouldn't worry.


I don't have FB :/
E: nvm I misread that I have to go *on *fb  yeah, maybe I will get it soon


----------



## Berd (Jul 27, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> I don't have FB :/


Hence my: "You need to get Facebook" haha.


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 27, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> But am I the only one how has some doubts/concerns because of the recent terrorism in France? (I know that one of the goals is to spread fear in the population, but still)
> I mean, if it's a little outside Paris like it was in Prague, it would be ok I guess. But right in the city? I dunno tbh


It would take a couple more massive terrorist attacks for the murder rate in France to approach a third of what it is in the US.


----------



## Dene (Jul 27, 2016)

Throwing out death statistics is completely irrelevant. Both the US and France are currently fairly dangerous countries to go as far as random killings are concerned.

I hope I can get there, but we'll have to see how it goes. I've needed an excuse to go to Europe for years...


----------



## biscuit (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm so over this whole "Oh, Paris is suddenly the murder/terrorism capital of the world!" thing, and it's been all of half a day. No. It's not a problem. If you don't want to go because it's in Paris, there are plenty of people who don't care.


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 27, 2016)

Dene said:


> Throwing out death statistics is completely irrelevant.


When people are worried about the risk of dying the statistics on doing so are relevant IMHO.


----------



## Ben Wak (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm from Australia 
Somehow I am gojng to get there
Any one know if it's cheep t stay in Paris


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 27, 2016)

The risk should be viewed in proportion. For example, compare number of people killed annually in France by terrorism to number killed annually in traffic accidents, or in train/plane crashes since that's how many of us will get there.

And also, compare the risk of being murdered in France to risk of being murdered in your home city. I'm sure some reading this will be safer in Paris.

Just because it makes big headlines doesn't mean it's statistically a big risk.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 27, 2016)

There's a possibility that I can go, but nats 2017 is more likely.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 28, 2016)

Ollie said:


> Bien sûr! J'ai besoins de pratiquer mon Français.
> 
> 
> 
> Aaahhh, Paris!



Aaahh, l'ésprit parisien.


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 28, 2016)

Hype train is picking up steam already.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 28, 2016)

Yay! Another major competition I probably won't be able to go to!



Spoiler



That was sarcasm


----------



## RhysC (Jul 28, 2016)

Ooh. Actually might be able to go to this one


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 28, 2016)

RhysC said:


> Ooh. Actually might be able to go to this one



: O


----------



## Ben Wak (Jul 28, 2016)

For those worried about the terrorist stuff going on in France I don't think it would be a problem I mean they if they have already attacked I don't think they would want to again


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 28, 2016)

Wow. 4 posts by Aussies in a row. 5 including this one.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jul 28, 2016)

Just checked the prices of flights to Paris and hotels. Wow. I really really want to go though.


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 28, 2016)

Anyone want to start some speculation on the size of the competition? I feel like this very well could be the first super-massive cubing competition (1000+ competitors, perhaps?), because of how big cubing is growing. Then again, we could have another ~600 person one, but I think a lot of wait-listers would be really disappointed. What do you all think?


----------



## hamfaceman (Jul 28, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> Anyone want to start some speculation on the size of the competition? I feel like this very well could be the first super-massive cubing competition (1000+ competitors, perhaps?), because of how big cubing is growing. Then again, we could have another ~600 person one, but I think a lot of wait-listers would be really disappointed. What do you all think?


I think it really depends on the venue nowadays instead of how many people the comp can have before it overloads the schedule because people are just so good at organising big comps nowadays. So I think 1000 is a reasonable estimate, especially given how close together all the European countries are.


----------



## Dene (Jul 28, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> Anyone want to start some speculation on the size of the competition? I feel like this very well could be the first super-massive cubing competition (1000+ competitors, perhaps?)



You mean like this?


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 28, 2016)

alliance cubing said:


> For those worried about the terrorist stuff going on in France I don't think it would be a problem I mean they if they have already attacked I don't think they would want to again


Nice reasoning


----------



## Dene (Jul 28, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> When people are worried about the risk of dying the statistics on doing so are relevant IMHO.



Only if those statistics are directly relevant. How about you go digging for the statistics to determine which Western country has people at greatest risk of dying or getting injured from a terrorist attack?

Anyway, as people say, the risk is low, but it would have been much lower in other countries. Also, so what if it's more likely to die of say a car accident? It's the same risk anywhere in the world (kinda to an extent), so that's a risk we're all used to. But for some of us not living in areas of the world where people prefer to kill each other rather than be friends, it's hard to accept any risk of terrorist attacks.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jul 28, 2016)

Awww yissssss! I will most certainly be there!


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 28, 2016)

Dene said:


> Also, so what if it's more likely to die of say a car accident? It's the same risk anywhere in the world (kinda to an extent), so that's a risk we're all used to.


No it's not. Brazil has over 4x the number of deaths on the roads per head of population compared to France, so you will be way safer in 2017 than in 2015. 

And if you really think that is outweighed by the risk of terrorism, consider that in the last 12 months France has seen four fatal terrorist attacks with 217 deaths. Compare to 3268 killed on the roads in 2013 in many separate incidents. You are way, way more likely to be killed crossing the road.

Again, just because it makes awful headlines round the world doesn't mean it's the biggest risk in travelling to France, and I hope the fact someone brought it up on here doesn't discourage anybody from going to Paris and having a great time.


----------



## Jugurtha (Jul 28, 2016)

I still can't believe it's happening in my country haha. Wonderful news!
Can't wait to see more details


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 28, 2016)

Dene said:


> You mean like this?



Oh dang, I had no idea that comp was going to be so huge. That's absolutely insane, but really awesome for the community that things like that can happen.


----------



## Camilo Chapman (Jul 28, 2016)

Does anybody know when registration might open? in 2016 or 2017


----------



## Kev43 (Jul 28, 2016)

Ollie said:


> Bien sûr! J'ai besoins de pratiquer mon Français.
> 
> Aaahhh, Paris!





Yes We Can! said:


> Aaahh, l'ésprit parisien.


Aha I hope to see you both there 



Dene said:


> But for some of us not living in areas of the world where people prefer to kill each other rather than be friends, it's hard to accept any risk of terrorist attacks.


I would then advise you to stay where you are and where people are friends. But please stop posting things that can influence others and discourage them to go to Worlds.


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 28, 2016)

Statistics are numbers. 
Numbers do not lie. 
They are twisted to fit certain agendas.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Jul 28, 2016)

I obviously want to go to this, but I don't think it will happen XD. Maybe I can convince my parents it will help me with my French


----------



## gateway cuber (Jul 28, 2016)

I'll go if I'm sponsored or something... LOL


----------



## Sin-H (Jul 28, 2016)

Yay, I'm pretty damn sure I'll make it!


----------



## tx789 (Jul 29, 2016)

I'd love to go but it really seems impossible.


----------



## OLLiver (Jul 29, 2016)

Imma go. unless I have a girlfriend by then


----------



## Ollie (Jul 29, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> Imma go. unless I have a girlfriend by then



Take her to Paris.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 29, 2016)

Ollie said:


> Take her to Paris.


And keep her inside a room with hundreds of people solving Rubik's cubes all day, how romantic.


----------



## asacuber (Jul 29, 2016)

Ah, great, very convenient location.


----------



## FinnGamer (Jul 29, 2016)

Definitely gonna be there. First half of 2017 is gonna be a Competition filled time anyway. 
No Classes, just Bachelor Thesis => More Comps!


----------



## Dene (Jul 29, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> No it's not. Brazil has over 4x the number of deaths on the roads per head of population compared to France, so you will be way safer in 2017 than in 2015.
> 
> And if you really think that is outweighed by the risk of terrorism, consider that in the last 12 months France has seen four fatal terrorist attacks with 217 deaths. Compare to 3268 killed on the roads in 2013 in many separate incidents. You are way, way more likely to be killed crossing the road.
> 
> Again, just because it makes awful headlines round the world doesn't mean it's the biggest risk in travelling to France, and I hope the fact someone brought it up on here doesn't discourage anybody from going to Paris and having a great time.



So what you're saying is 1.5 people die every two days from terrorist attacks, and WCs will go for four days, so while we're in France we can expect 3 people (possibly cubers) to die from terrorist attacks? 

Anyway, you twist facts if you say you're more likely to be killed crossing the road. When you cross the road you can take your time and make sure everything's safe before you go ahead. If someone decides to go all nuts on the world there isn't much you can do.

Also I didn't start the discussion, I just had to deal with people saying misleading things (like yourself). The great thing about freedom is people can make _informed_ decisions. If someone decides for themself that they don't wish to go because they are scared of the risk of a terrorist attack, that is a decision that they should make with full awareness of the facts. So I'd appreciate if you don't deprive people of their freedom (by attempting to mislead with bogus statistics, and silencing opposing voices), and allow them to come to their own decisions.


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 29, 2016)

@Dene, of course people have the freedom to make up their own minds, according to which twisted version of facts they choose to believe. 

So, which set of facts do you believe? Are you just here to tell us you're too scared to go to Paris, or are you making a case why other people should be concerned too? Because your comments earlier in the thread look like the latter. Sorry to say it, but you are spreading fear and doing a disservice to France, WCA and the comp organisers.


----------



## OLLiver (Jul 29, 2016)

Ollie said:


> Take her to Paris.


Great idea! Except #friendzoned. Working on it.



Hssandwich said:


> And keep her inside a room with hundreds of people solving Rubik's cubes all day, how romantic.


Tbh would do this just to piss her off


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 29, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> Tbh would do this just to piss her off



I think it deserves repeating: How romantic.


----------



## OLLiver (Jul 29, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> I think it deserves repeating: How romantic.


The friendzone be a might sad place 2 be.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 30, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> I think it deserves repeating: How romantic.


Well, it could very well be, in the off chance he gets a girlfriend who cubes.

Or a girlfriend who wants to learn how to cube.

Then as soon as you teach her, hop on a plane, go to Paris, ignore all the wonderful things to do in the city, and put her in a room with hundreds of people who are faster than her, not to mention the sound cubes make when they're turned fast that annoys some people.

Once the comp is over, continue to be oblivious to the fact that you're in the romantic city of Paris and go home.

HOW. ROMANTIC.

Um.

How could anyone ignore the wonderfulness of Paris to solve Rubik's Cubes for three days? This entire post is pure silliness.


----------



## Dene (Jul 30, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> @Dene, of course people have the freedom to make up their own minds, according to which twisted version of facts they choose to believe.
> 
> So, which set of facts do you believe? Are you just here to tell us you're too scared to go to Paris, or are you making a case why other people should be concerned too? Because your comments earlier in the thread look like the latter. Sorry to say it, but you are spreading fear and doing a disservice to France, WCA and the comp organisers.



tbh I'm a little disappointed that out of the options available, France was chosen, due to the fact that there were other options available that would have been safer.

I'd love to go to France (and hopefully see some football while there), as well as travel around Europe a bit. At this stage I have every intention of going.

But to say I'm spreading fear is unreasonable. That's being done by extremists over in that part of the world. And as far as I'm concerned, it is very rational to be fearful if you don't want to die in a fiery bomb explosion (or worse, survive it with major injuries).


----------



## Ben Wak (Jul 30, 2016)

So is any one sure when the website will be up. How long does it usually take?


----------



## OLLiver (Jul 30, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Well, it could very well be, in the off chance he gets a girlfriend who cubes.
> 
> Or a girlfriend who wants to learn how to cube.
> 
> ...


*que great plan for the girl who friendzoned me.
1: take her to paris and say we will stay a few extra days.
2: go home immediately when the comp is over!
3: proft

Nah ive been to paris. Awesome place and definitely would sightsee and see sights. Might try and see some sites as well.


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Jul 30, 2016)

If I could get plane tickets for this, then I better practice...


----------



## stoic (Jul 30, 2016)

Don't want to drag this too far off topic, but I know of a couple who have this week cancelled a family holiday to Disneyland Paris (promised as a Xmas present to their kids last December) because of the recent atrocities. I also have a friend who refused to travel from the UK to America earlier in the year to be best man at a wedding because of his perceived risk of a terrorist attack. Whatever the statistics show, the fear is most definitely real. 
Anyway, I hope everyone who goes to Worlds has a jolly nice time and lots of records get set.


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 30, 2016)

Yeah the fear is most definitely real but there is really not a good reason for it (not that it is really needed either. people can often be afraid of silly things).

Chances of dying in a terrorist attack during the comp are so low that if you start being afraid of those odds there is a HUGE HUGE amount of totally everyday things you should be even more afraid because you are more likely to die during these events. 

Also Brazil was WAYYYYYY more dangerous country for tourists than France is and people still went there.


[trollmode]
Or maybe we should organize the comp in Qatar. It has the lowest death rate of all countries 

http://data.worldbank.org/indicator/SP.DYN.CDRT.IN

[/trollmode]


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 30, 2016)

tseitsei said:


> Yeah the fear is most definitely real but there is really not a good reason for it (not that it is really needed either. people can often be afraid of silly things).
> 
> Chances of dying in a terrorist attack during the comp are so low that if you start being afraid of those odds there is a HUGE HUGE amount of totally everyday things you should be even more afraid because you are more likely to die during these events.
> 
> ...



We should organize it in my house. No one has ever died there


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jul 30, 2016)

Dene said:


> tbh I'm a little disappointed that out of the options available, France was chosen, due to the fact that there were other options available that would have been safer.


I'm curious, what other countries were considered for the location? Are you allowed to say?


----------



## AirbusCube (Jul 30, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> We should organize it in my house. No one has ever died there


Are you 100% sure?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 30, 2016)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> I'm curious, what other countries were considered for the location? Are you allowed to say?


France, Spain, Sweden, Poland and China iirc


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 30, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> France, Spain, Sweden, Poland and China iirc


I see a whole lot of Europe. Also, China.

Four European countries IYRC? Wow. I guess the US did just host Worlds in 2013, sooo...


----------



## biscuit (Jul 30, 2016)

Of that list, I'd say China is what I'd have gone for. We'll see how well they do with large comps at Chinese nats!


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 30, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> We should organize it in my house. No one has ever died there



LOL!


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 31, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> We should organize it in my house. No one has ever died there


When was your house built, and how long have you lived in it? You can actually find this stuff out online. Mine was built in 1925. I've lived here since I was born, so who knows who lived and died there before me? The more recent your house was built and the longer you've lived there, the less likely someone you don't know of died there.


----------



## Yetiowin (Jul 31, 2016)

I had plans to go to France in 2017, but they were cancelled.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 31, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> When was your house built, and how long have you lived in it? You can actually find this stuff out online. Mine was built in 1925. I've lived here since I was born, so who knows who lived and died there before me? The more recent your house was built and the longer you've lived there, the less likely someone you don't know of died there.


Nobody lived in my house before my family a few years ago.


----------



## Dene (Jul 31, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> I see a whole lot of Europe. Also, China.
> 
> Four European countries IYRC? Wow. I guess the US did just host Worlds in 2013, sooo...



Those countries are the ones that put their hands up to host it, so if there's lots of Europe it's cos they're the most keen


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jul 31, 2016)

Absolutely stoked that it's Paris! Both me and Mama Faz are going to this one. And I can now solve the cube so if they don't introduce qualifiers then I might even compete


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 31, 2016)

Mama Faz. Also, you haven't learned until now?


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 31, 2016)

David Zemdegs said:


> Absolutely stoked that it's Paris! Both me and Mama Faz are going to this one. And I can now solve the cube so if they don't introduce qualifiers then I might even compete


Wow cool. I wish I could get my Dad to do it.


----------



## Ben Wak (Aug 1, 2016)

If there is something bad that happens a few months before the comp like a terror attack
Will it be cancelled if the threat is big enough?


----------



## Goosly (Aug 1, 2016)

alliance cubing said:


> Will it be cancelled if the threat is big enough?



Define "big enough".


----------



## Ben Wak (Aug 1, 2016)

Goosly said:


> Define "big enough".



Say if a big attack happened just before the comp


----------



## Ronxu (Aug 1, 2016)

alliance cubing said:


> If there is something bad that happens a few months before the comp like a terror attack
> Will it be cancelled if the threat is big enough?



If Paris gets nuked then yeah, but in pretty much any imaginable situation of course not.


----------



## Sin-H (Aug 1, 2016)

the worst outcome for the comp that seems somehow imaginable is a temporary airport closure after an attack happens directly before the comp, thus keeping quite a few people from arriving, but even such airport closures are usually over after 24 hours.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Aug 2, 2016)

I would love to go. I actually might if: 
1. I get my name on the registration list
2. Get my hands on some tickets
3. My family wants to put up with me for ~a week
4. There is some security
5. Convince mon parents to go. I will say that it will help my French and that I can see my family
Hope to go but the tickets even now are on the expensive side. So are hotels, but for my case that would not be a problem. 
THE BIG PROBLEM: both my parents and me are kinda scared to go to Paris. Anyone wants to convince me to go?
* shudder shudder *


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 2, 2016)

Would you guys shut up about terrorism. Everywhere is vulnerable to a terrorist attack, so I guess we shouldn't have worlds, that would fix the problem.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Aug 2, 2016)

No-one said that... Just that France has had 4+ attacks recently, compared to 0-1 in other places. It just seems like a place more vulnerable to another attack. You know, I would rather not get killed...

What if we just ask the WCA to get some police or security there? I know it sounds silly, but this event may have 1000+ people, so it will Attract attention, and we do not want anyone hurt. You can never be too careful. 

Sorry that this is a bit dramatic, but you can never be too careful.


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 2, 2016)

IamSpeedcubing said:


> No-one said that... Just that France has had 4+ attacks recently, compared to 0-1 in other places. It just seems like a place more vulnerable to another attack. You know, I would rather not get killed...
> 
> What if we just ask the WCA to get some police or security there? I know it sounds silly, but this event may have 1000+ people, so it will Attract attention, and we do not want anyone hurt. You can never be too careful.
> 
> Sorry that this is a bit dramatic, but you can never be too careful.


i vote bob burton, dan cohen, and mike kotch as security 

anyway being serious i guess it cant hurt to ask the police about venue security and stuff etc, especially as this has a lot of international people


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Aug 2, 2016)

Welp, just because something is not what you agree with does not mean you have to report it or delete it. I was merely trying to help, Justin, and am sorry if you did not agree with it, but seriously, there was nothing wrong with my theead or post, nothing controversialy, rude or mean, but I am sorry if it offended you. Again, there was no need for that.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 2, 2016)

I was trying to make the point that this is blown way out of proportion. I don't think it would be a bad idea to get police/security at the venue, but statistically speaking, a lot of you are being way too dramatic. Just for reference, the population of the Paris metro area is almost 12 million.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Aug 2, 2016)

I know  i said that in my original post. I also said it cant hurt to be extra ready.



I also vote bob and co, but daaaaang drew is ripped. If he comes.


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 3, 2016)

IamSpeedcubing said:


> I know  i said that in my original post. I also said it cant hurt to be extra ready.
> 
> 
> 
> I also vote bob and co, but daaaaang drew is ripped. If he comes.


also kevin hays


----------



## pjk (Aug 3, 2016)

Great to hear, Paris is a great city to host worlds. Looking forward to it.


----------



## OLLiver (Aug 3, 2016)

Just weighing in -personally I have no worries about going to Paris but if lots of others feel that it is too dangerous I think other european options should be seriously considered


----------



## Sajwo (Aug 3, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Would you guys shut up about terrorism. Everywhere is vulnerable to a terrorist attack



Educate yourself. There are many countries that never ever had a terrorist attack in history. For example, Poland


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Aug 3, 2016)

Dobrze powiedziane Sajwo. Yeah, just let Poland host it. They came into the finals for being picked, didn't they?


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Aug 3, 2016)

At risk of sounding impatient, how long will we have to wait before the date of the comp is announced? July is usually a busy month for me and my family, we often travel a lot and often plan for things on this month like a year in advance.

Ta.


----------



## sqAree (Aug 3, 2016)

On top of that the beginning of July is usually my exam period, so I'm also interested to have the dates as soon as possible.


----------



## Sin-H (Aug 4, 2016)

Sajwo said:


> Educate yourself. There are many countries that never ever had a terrorist attack in history. For example, Poland


"Never in history" - What the OUN did in West Ukraine doesn't count as terrorism in your books?

A better guess for a country that has "never ever" had a terrorist attack "in history" would probably be Liechtenstein or Andorra, although I did not verify this claim.


----------



## Selkie (Aug 4, 2016)

Going to try my level best to make this one. Always said Id want to make at least one Worlds and not getting any younger might be my best opportunity


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 7, 2016)

Interesting snippet from the WCA stats page. 43 countries were represented at Euros 2016. The most ever represented at Worlds was 37 in 2015.

Edit: Which means having Worlds in Europe next year is a good thing because there's a high chance of having the most countries represented, which is what Worlds is all about.


----------



## The Red Cuber (Aug 7, 2016)

Wow this is so awesome! I live about 400km away from Paris, so that's not that far from where I live. I would really like to go but my parents don't really support my cubing hobby so I think I can't go


----------



## Dene (Aug 8, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> Interesting snippet from the WCA stats page. 43 countries were represented at Euros 2016. The most ever represented at Worlds was 37 in 2015.



That's no fair, Europe is so condensed with small countries that are easy to travel between. In my opinion, at least, getting people from 37 countries to Brazil is much more impressive.


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 8, 2016)

Dene said:


> That's no fair, Europe is so condensed with small countries that are easy to travel between. In my opinion, at least, getting people from 37 countries to Brazil is much more impressive.


Right. Europe's countries are considerably smaller than, say, Brazil or the USA.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 10, 2016)

I need to go to this and podium in FMC. Then I'll only be 11 events away from being a Platinum member!


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Aug 10, 2016)

Ranzha said:


> I need to go to this and podium in FMC. Then I'll only be 11 events away from being a Platinum member!



Do you become a platinum member if you podium in every event?


----------



## Goosly (Aug 10, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Do you become a platinum member if you podium in every event?



_All Single+Average, World Championship Podiums, History of World Records, History of Continental Records_
( Source: http://wcadb.net/ )


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 10, 2016)

Goosly said:


> _All Single+Average, World Championship Podiums, History of World Records, History of Continental Records_
> ( Source: http://wcadb.net/ )


Thanks for posting!
I'd probably do my remaining events in this order: 7x7, 6x6, Megaminx, 5x5, 4x4, Clock, Pyraminx, 2x2 average. (3BLD mean, 4BLD, 5BLD, Feet would be done throughout.)


----------



## Ben Wak (Aug 12, 2016)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> At risk of sounding impatient, how long will we have to wait before the date of the comp is announced? July is usually a busy month for me and my family, we often travel a lot and often plan for things on this month like a year in advance.
> 
> Ta.


 
Yes I think I may have exams around this time as well so it would be good to know as soon as possible


----------



## Tony Fisher (Aug 12, 2016)

The terrorist attacks are precisely why you guys should go. Don't let the murdering scum achieve their aims. BTW if 1000 people were definitely going to die in France each of the competition days I think it would still be considered very safe to attend.


----------



## OLLiver (Aug 12, 2016)

Tony Fisher said:


> The terrorist attacks are precisely why you guys should go. Don't let the murdering scum achieve their aims. BTW if 1000 people were definitely going to die in France each of the competition days I think it would still be considered very safe to attend.


normally I would agree - however sporting events are perfect targets unfortunately, with a large number of people packed into a small space (relatively), thereby maximising fatalities.
While it is unlikely any terrorist would even think of a rubiks cube competition as a target, who knows in the current climate.
If enough people would feel safer in poland or something, imo the board should seriously consider it


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 13, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> normally I would agree - however sporting events are perfect targets unfortunately, with a large number of people packed into a small space (relatively), thereby maximising fatalities.
> While it is unlikely any terrorist would even think of a rubiks cube competition as a target, who knows in the current climate.
> If enough people would feel safer in poland or something, imo the board should seriously consider it


Our cubing competition, even Worlds, will not gather anywhere near enough people to be an interesting target for terrorists. We will have maybe few thousand people maximum there. Rush hour subway stations, museums and other tourist attractions, football matches, other big sports event (rubiks cube world championship isn't really a big event after all) and many others are all significantly more attractive targets for possible terrorist attacks...

And IMO no we shouldn't reconsider. Because just as Tony Fisher said: That is exactly what the terrorists want. To spread fear.

Also terrorists have killed something like ~100-200 french people during the past year. And there are millions of people living in France. So the odds of dying in terrorist attack even if you lived there are still quite low and we are just going to stay there for 1 weekend so they are much lower than that even.

EDIT: Also I find it quite amusing that nobody seemed to complain about safety of Sao Paolo and how they were afraid to go there. I am quite certain that Sao Paolo is still more dangerous place to be in than Paris is


----------



## Cryoo (Aug 20, 2016)

@PenguinsDontFly 

Amazing ! Very very happy to see you there !!!!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 21, 2016)

Cryoo said:


> @PenguinsDontFly
> 
> Amazing ! Very very happy to see you there !!!!


I said maybe.


----------



## TheAlex6119 (Aug 21, 2016)

I'm so excited for this! I want it to be now, I'm sure it's going to be very funny! And for the people who are afraid of the terrorist attacks, don't think it too much. If you don't go because of that, just think how would you feel after knowing that nothing happened.


----------



## Camilo Chapman (Sep 1, 2016)

Does anybody know when registration might open? in 2016 or 2017


----------



## newtonbase (Sep 1, 2016)

Camilo Chapman said:


> Does anybody know when registration might open? in 2016 or 2017


We don't even know the dates yet do we?


----------



## Camilo Chapman (Sep 1, 2016)

ok...


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 1, 2016)

Camilo Chapman said:


> Does anybody know when registration might open? in 2016 or 2017


Registration for US Nationals 2016 (late July) began in February.
Registration for Euro 2016 (mid-July) began in late March/early April (forget which).
In both of these cases, there was posted information on the competition website regarding venue/travel, events list, dates, sponsors, etc.

Currently, all we know is a location and a general time frame. There isn't even a public website yet.


----------



## ollicubes (Oct 9, 2016)

Does anyone know when we will have the exact dates?
Curious because we want to get next summer scheduled asap...


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 10, 2016)

ollicubes said:


> Does anyone know when we will have the exact dates?
> Curious because we want to get next summer scheduled asap...


Did you even read the post above yours?


----------



## newtonbase (Oct 10, 2016)

Ranzha said:


> Did you even read the post above yours?


It's not an unreasonable question to ask and the post above is over a month old. If the location and dates are known it would be very useful for people to know them.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 10, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> It's not an unreasonable question to ask and the post above is over a month old. If the location and dates are known it would be very useful for people to know them.


If the location and dates are known, then my post from a month ago would definitely not have been the most recent post in this thread.


----------



## newtonbase (Oct 10, 2016)

As long as it is made public as soon as it is decided then that's all we can ask.


----------



## Iggy (Oct 21, 2016)

The WCA announcement has been updated, Worlds will be on 14-16 July

https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...nship-2017-in-paris-france-on-july-14-16-2017


----------



## Berd (Oct 21, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## sqAree (Oct 21, 2016)

Not THAT awesome, again the weekend before exams. >.<


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 21, 2016)

Cool, on my birthday! (the 14th)


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 21, 2016)

http://www.eurosites.fr/kit-media/DOCKS-DE-PARIS-FR.pdf
http://www.eurosites.fr/location-salle/paris/quartier/salles-de-formation-a-saint-denis

seems like dank venue, and it can hold up to 3500, so registration limits might not be low : D


----------



## newtonbase (Oct 21, 2016)

Time to make plans.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 21, 2016)

hype! I'm gonna try to make it there.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 22, 2016)

Also, forgot to point this out: other than my birthday, 14 July is also France's national holiday. Not sure if this may cause disruptions or delays in public transport or anything, but it'll be good to be aware of it.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 22, 2016)

i wanna meet conny
so hype rn


----------



## David Zemdegs (Oct 22, 2016)

Iggy said:


> The WCA announcement has been updated, Worlds will be on 14-16 July
> 
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...nship-2017-in-paris-france-on-july-14-16-2017


the link doesnt work?


----------



## 1973486 (Oct 22, 2016)

It worked earlier. The front page doesn't give a date now. Maybe it was wrong.


----------



## biscuit (Oct 22, 2016)

Here's an updated link

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/posts/world-championship-2017-in-paris-france-on-july-2017

EDIT: as noted, there is no date, but it does still have the venue.


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 22, 2016)

they changed the date? pls at least confirm


----------



## biscuit (Oct 22, 2016)

AlexMaass said:


> they changed the date? pls at least confirm



I'd bet that the date is probable, but not necessarily confirmed.


----------



## newtonbase (Oct 22, 2016)

biscuit said:


> I'd bet that the date is probable, but not necessarily confirmed.


You can't book a venue without a date. They must know it.


----------



## biscuit (Oct 22, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> You can't book a venue without a date. They must know it.



Sometimes they'll ask for a range of dates/a couple potential dates.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 22, 2016)

We are finalizing details with the venue now. The venue has been confirmed, and it will be the weekend around July 14-16. There is a possibility of including the 13th as well and this is under final negotiation now.

Please do not book travel arrangements yet until we have concluded all negotiations and posted the final schedule on the WC2017 announcement on www.worldcubeassociation.org. I will post an update in this thread as well once the information is available.

Regards,
Chris on behalf of the WCA board


----------



## newtonbase (Oct 22, 2016)

cmhardw said:


> We are finalizing details with the venue now. The venue has been confirmed, and it will be the weekend around July 14-16. There is a possibility of including the 13th as well and this is under final negotiation now.
> 
> Please do not book travel arrangements yet until we have concluded all negotiations and posted the final schedule on the WC2017 announcement on www.worldcubeassociation.org. I will post an update in this thread as well once the information is available.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clarification Chris.


----------



## Dene (Oct 23, 2016)

cmhardw said:


> We are finalizing details with the venue now. The venue has been confirmed, and it will be the weekend around July 14-16. There is a possibility of including the 13th as well and this is under final negotiation now.
> 
> Please do not book travel arrangements yet until we have concluded all negotiations and posted the final schedule on the WC2017 announcement on www.worldcubeassociation.org. I will post an update in this thread as well once the information is available.
> 
> ...



Boss post tnx Chris


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 23, 2016)

Yeah I heard that was the reason why you removed the date from the post, should be interesting if the 13th is included.


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 24, 2016)

ill go if i profits from Cubes4Kiwis look good by april


----------



## CJK (Oct 27, 2016)

It's official again: The World Championship 2017 will be at the 13.-16. July.
https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...nship-2017-in-paris-france-on-july-13-16-2017


----------



## newtonbase (Oct 27, 2016)

There's no way the wife will give me a 4 day pass. I'll wait for the schedule before I decide what days I'll be attending .


----------



## biscuit (Oct 27, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> There's no way the wife will give me a 4 day pass. I'll wait for the schedule before I decide what days I'll be attending .



Bring her! Spend a week or two in Paris and use it as an extended date. With a small 4 day diversion for a comp


----------



## Iggy (Oct 27, 2016)

First four-day comp! Hope I can go


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 28, 2016)

Updated thread title


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 28, 2016)

I'd like to say a huge thank you to the French WC2017 organization team for a great negotiation for the venue and the four days for the championship! It is going to be very exciting! Looking forward to meeting many cubers there July 13-16


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 28, 2016)

kinda unlikely that i will be going, but we'll see


----------



## ronaldm (Oct 28, 2016)

Ahhhw yeah!

99.9999999999% sure I'll be there  the boyfriend will just have to accept that I'll be away for a week xD


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 28, 2016)

Excited that this will be the first four day competition ever -- really hoping that doesn't mean that all the BLD/FMC will be scheduled for the first day like AC2016 was though.


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 28, 2016)

Yay I got sponsored to go!
lol


----------



## tx789 (Oct 28, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> Yay I got sponsored to go!
> lol


Sponsored by yourself?

Even if I had the money or got sponsered some how. It's the last weekend of my mid-year break. It wouldn't be impossible to get back home by Monday Morning. Else a few days of Uni will be missed.


----------



## Berd (Oct 28, 2016)

I'm in!


----------



## Wilhelm (Oct 28, 2016)

Very exciting stuff.
I will try to got. 4 hour train ride so that's a plus


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 28, 2016)

tx789 said:


> Sponsored by yourself?
> 
> Even if I had the money or got sponsered some how. It's the last weekend of my mid-year break. It wouldn't be impossible to get back home by Monday Morning. Else a few days of Uni will be missed.


possibly
 I'm gonna be at uni too, so I'm just gonna have to take off a few days


----------



## Dene (Oct 29, 2016)

Depending on which unis you guys go to, it might still be during the break. If not, the new term will have only just started. Anyway it's uni, so no one will know if you miss a few days.


----------



## tx789 (Oct 29, 2016)

Dene said:


> Depending on which unis you guys go to, it might still be during the break. If not, the new term will have only just started. Anyway it's uni, so no one will know if you miss a few days.



It missing the first lectures of 4 papers for me. Which I think isn't a good thing. I doubt I'll have the money it'll cost like $5000 or more. (Not exact cost just an estimate. )


----------



## Ben Wak (Nov 28, 2016)

Is there any news on when the website will be open 60 percent chance I'm going


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 5, 2016)

it seems like I will be going
unless the website doesn't go up 
but yeah I guess they are still planning out stuff, guess we'll have to wait


----------



## Dene (Dec 5, 2016)

alliance cubing said:


> Is there any news on when the website will be open 60 percent chance I'm going



My sources tell me the plan is the 18th of January.


----------



## biscuit (Dec 5, 2016)

Dene said:


> My sources tell me the plan is the 18th of January.



Do your source have any info on when the venue will be announced? I'm disappointed that we don't have those amazing clues


----------



## mycube (Dec 5, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Do your source have any info on when the venue will be announced? I'm disappointed that we don't have those amazing clues



The venue is already announced on the WCA page.


----------



## biscuit (Dec 5, 2016)

mycube said:


> The venue is already announced on the WCA page.



Wait, this is the world's thread. Not the Nationals thread. Oops!


----------



## Ben Wak (Dec 8, 2016)

Dene said:


> My sources tell me the plan is the 18th of January.


Thanks dene
You going?


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 8, 2016)

85% chance I'm going!

Hope to see everyone there!


----------



## Weston (Dec 9, 2016)

95% sure I am going.


----------



## APdRF (Dec 9, 2016)

Already waiting for the registration to open


----------



## Chris Dueck (Dec 9, 2016)

Don't know how likely it is for me to manage a trip like this during July, but if I'm gonna go to any world championship this is gonna be the easiest, so it's definitely worth a shot.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Dec 10, 2016)

5% chance I'm going


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 10, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> 5% chance I'm going


>5%
well its better than nothing...


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Dec 10, 2016)

99% chance I'm going. My parents are even getting me the tickets to Paris for my birthday tomorrow!


----------



## newtonbase (Dec 11, 2016)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> 99% chance I'm going. My parents are even getting me the tickets to Paris for my birthday tomorrow!


Happy birthday @Tyler Comfy Hat


----------



## Ben Wak (Jan 17, 2017)

so according to dene the sight should be up tomorrow goin to try and sign up as early as I can


----------



## newtonbase (Jan 17, 2017)

Hopefully they will give the schedule and any qualifying times too.


----------



## DanpHan (Jan 17, 2017)

alliance cubing said:


> so according to dene the sight should be up tomorrow goin to try and sign up as early as I can


their sight must be quite a site


----------



## Chris Dueck (Jan 19, 2017)

I don't see anything on the WCA site about registering yet... am I looking in the right place?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 19, 2017)

Chris Dueck said:


> I don't see anything on the WCA site about registering yet... am I looking in the right place?


Yeah it should just pop up as the most recent announcement on the home page. It isn't there yet.


----------



## Ben Wak (Jan 20, 2017)

My prediction is that it will be up by feb 1


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 20, 2017)

My prediction is that it will be up by july 13


----------



## Joel2274 (Jan 21, 2017)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> My prediction is that it will be up by july 13



That'll make registration a bit tight


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 21, 2017)

Joel2274 said:


> That'll make registration a bit tight


I'm not wrong. I will be correct as long as registration opens ANY TIME BEFORE July 13.


----------



## Myachii (Jan 21, 2017)

Is there any more info at all about the World's website? This is making it very difficult to budget and plan.


----------



## Arttu Puttonen (Jan 22, 2017)

Myachii said:


> Is there any more info at all about the World's website? This is making it very difficult to budget and plan.


Same problem. I already have flights but i want more information about competition


----------



## Goosly (Jan 22, 2017)

Myachii said:


> This is making it very difficult to budget and plan.



It's in 6 months... Relax and have some patience.


----------



## newtonbase (Jan 22, 2017)

I have to plan this around my work, my wife's work, the kids' schooling and family holidays as well as be able to budget and sort travel and accommodation but I don't even know what events I'll be able to do. 6 months is nothing.


----------



## Kev43 (Jan 23, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> I have to plan this around my work, my wife's work, the kids' schooling and family holidays as well as be able to budget and sort travel and accommodation but I don't even know what events I'll be able to do. 6 months is nothing.


You have the dates, what else do you need? You can plan holidays, budget, flights and accommodation around that.


----------



## Joel2274 (Jan 23, 2017)

Kev43 said:


> You have the dates, what else do you need? You can plan holidays, budget, flights and accommodation around that.


I'm not going to be staying the full 4 days so I need the events schedule to see which events I can attend and which days I need to plan for so I can do the events I want.


----------



## Ben Wak (Jan 23, 2017)

It's making it hard for my plans as well really hope it is up soon


----------



## newtonbase (Jan 23, 2017)

Kev43 said:


> You have the dates, what else do you need? You can plan holidays, budget, flights and accommodation around that.





Joel2274 said:


> I'm not going to be staying the full 4 days so I need the events schedule to see which events I can attend and which days I need to plan for so I can do the events I want.


As with @Joel2274 I can probably only manage 2 days. I may only manage to qualify for a couple of events too so planning is impossible at the moment.


----------



## PixelWizard (Jan 31, 2017)

Swisscubing invites everybody to attend the Swiss Open 2017!

The Swiss Open 2017 will be the biggest competition in Switzerland ever. Held right after the World Championships 2017 in the heart of Switzerland, we want to give you the possibility to visit a beautiful country and compete in a big competition at the same time!

Visit the WCA-Competition-Site for more informations: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/SwissOpen2017

Looking forward to see you there!
Tobias Peter in behalf of Swisscubing


----------



## Camilo Chapman (Feb 1, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> I may only manage to qualify for a couple of events too so planning is impossible at the moment.


If I average 17-18 seconds will I qualify for 3x3?


----------



## 1973486 (Feb 1, 2017)

Camilo Chapman said:


> If I average 17-18 seconds will I qualify for 3x3?



It's going to be based on official results, not home averages, if anything. Based on Nats qualification I'm sure you'll be fine


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 16, 2017)

The following is from an RSA post on Google+ and might have something to do with why it's taking so long.

"Rubik Speedsolving Association is now being filed for registration in Budapest, Hungary and will hopefully be operational in a matter of weeks. RSA has initiated a strong collaboration with the World Cubing Association and is already involved in the organisation of the Rubik's Cube World Championship 2017 in Paris in July. 

In order to make the Championship a unique success, RSA has already secured additional sponsorship from Rubik's Brand Ltd., Gan Cubes, and Rubik's French partners. Discussions are underway with major corporations to ensure further financial contributions."


----------



## World Championship 2017 (Feb 19, 2017)

Hi all,

we finally released the competition's website, with details about events, qualification limits, and provisional schedule; you can find it here: http://www.rubiksworldparis2017.com.

We will have qualification limits for this competition.
We want to welcome as much people as possible for popular events, therefore *any* result in 3x3, 2x2, and Pyraminx will qualify you for the corresponding event.
Other events have stricter qualification limits, that you can check out on the competition website.

When these limits have to be met, and how registrations will work is explained on the "Registration" page of the website.
We still need to figure out some details before opening the registrations, but we expect it to happen very soon.

Since the schedule and qualification limits are known, and since the maximum number of competitors for the competition is 1000, we believe everyone can finalize their trip without being afraid of not having a spot 

We know we've kept you waiting for some time on important details, here are some explanations:

- Why did it take you so long to announce a date and a venue?

There were some months between the Board's announcement and the date/venue announcement. Initially we actually had plans for a smaller venue (for ~500 competitors) a bit farther away from Paris. Given the AC2016 popularity, and given the competition was in almost a year, we decided to give us some more time to find a bigger/closer venue. Our main sponsor, Design Your Cube, did a great job at this but it obviously couldn't happen within a few weeks.
We were quite happy to announce the current venue, since it's amazingly big (and close to Paris city center!) 

- Why did it take you so long to publish the website?

A lot of people are involved in the organization of this competition, and some details had to be discussed and reviewed by many people (us/our sponsors/the Board).
We've simply been quite busy with a few important topics!

- What's up next?

You can expect some updates in the upcoming days/weeks: we are working with our partner Hotels to get the booking links including the discounts, we will send staff information to all delegates very soon, and obviously we're working on opening the registrations asap!


See you in Paris!
Philippe Virouleau, on behalf of the WC2017 organization team.


----------



## Torch (Feb 19, 2017)

Look, it's a website


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 19, 2017)

Torch said:


> Look, it's a website


Woo hoo. Well spotted. Thanks.


----------



## 2x3x4Cubes.com (Feb 19, 2017)

Just a quick question, are the times on the schedule English or ?


----------



## 1973486 (Feb 19, 2017)

2x3x4Cubes.com said:


> Just a quick question, are the times on the schedule English or ?



No, "8:15" is in Polish of course.

Are you talking about time zones?


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 19, 2017)

2x3x4Cubes.com said:


> Just a quick question, are the times on the schedule English or ?


Pretty sure they will be local time.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Feb 19, 2017)

Awesome, bookmarked a few useful things. Looks like I'll be there all 4 days - I'm happy to have my events spread out, and my other half is going to have to find a way to be ok with that .


----------



## AlexMaass (Feb 19, 2017)

http://i.imgur.com/ODhzYHw.png

anyway, I have to say the website looks great, the issue in the image above should be fixed soon lol


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 19, 2017)

Woah, 2 Rounds of Feet!?!?! That's so cool!
And with a competitive cutoff too!


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Feb 19, 2017)

What's the "Nation Cup"?


----------



## Joel2274 (Feb 19, 2017)

The registration tab says that you can still register for an event even if you don't make the qualifications. So does that just mean the "qualifications" are hard cut offs?


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 19, 2017)

Joel2274 said:


> The registration tab says that you can still register for an event even if you don't make the qualifications. So does that just mean the "qualifications" are hard cut offs?



Hard cutoffs = not a real term.

If you mean time limits, no. The next sentence on the registration page answers your question:



> However, on June 19th when closing the registrations, we will remove all registrations to events that don’t meet the qualification limits.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 19, 2017)

Joel2274 said:


> The registration tab says that you can still register for an event even if you don't make the qualifications. So does that just mean the "qualifications" are hard cut offs?


Edit: Absolutely ninja'd

I believe it means you can register for an event now, and qualify for it later.

If you don't meet the qualification by June 19th, then you can't compete in it.


----------



## rubik_fr (Feb 19, 2017)

Genius4Jesus said:


> What's the "Nation Cup"?


Nation cup is an unofficial event that sponsors wish to create with WC2017 organisation team. Details are still under discussion.
The idea is to reveal the best nation of speedcubing on the basis of its best competitors. We listed this event in the schedule although it is not an official WCA event, simply because it will be a nice show to follow and that we already have to book on our schedule. We will give details later but there are in good way, don't worry. Thanks for your patience. 
JLM on behalf of WC2017 organization team.


----------



## Joel2274 (Feb 20, 2017)

CyanSandwich said:


> Edit: Absolutely ninja'd
> 
> I believe it means you can register for an event now, and qualify for it later.
> 
> If you don't meet the qualification by June 19th, then you can't compete in it.



Ah...I see. Do you think that if the 1000 competitor limit isn't reached that they will allow more competitors to do events they don't qualify in? Not to complain about their rules or anything, but I'm not really a fan of the qualifying times thing. I could qualify for most of the events but because I've never been to a competition that hosts those specific events I can't compete in it? That just doesn't make much sense to me. However, if the 1000 competitor limit is reached then I can see how time could become a problem forcing the competitions to go off schedule. I was wanting to do multi blind at worlds, but I can't because I haven't gotten an official result yet. It isn't an issue of getting the actual scores, its an issue of being able to compete. Multi blind isn't a very popular event and because of it, I haven't been able to attend a competition that has multi blind as an event in my 2 years of cubing. Again, I don't mean to rant, but if anyone has a more reasonable explanation as to why qualifying is even a thing I would love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 20, 2017)

Joel2274 said:


> Ah...I see. Do you think that if the 1000 competitor limit isn't reached that they will allow more competitors to do events they don't qualify in? Not to complain about their rules or anything, but I'm not really a fan of the qualifying times thing. I could qualify for most of the events but because I've never been to a competition that hosts those specific events I can't compete in it? That just doesn't make much sense to me. However, if the 1000 competitor limit is reached then I can see how time could become a problem forcing the competitions to go off schedule. I was wanting to do multi blind at worlds, but I can't because I haven't gotten an official result yet. It isn't an issue of getting the actual scores, its an issue of being able to compete. Multi blind isn't a very popular event and because of it, I haven't been able to attend a competition that has multi blind as an event in my 2 years of cubing. Again, I don't mean to rant, but if anyone has a more reasonable explanation as to why qualifying is even a thing I would love to hear your thoughts.



Tim Reynolds wrote a good post on the rationale for qualifications here:

https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...ne-indiana-july-7-9.62880/page-6#post-1206746

While it applies mostly to CubingUSA Nationals, I imagine that the issues Worlds and CubingUSA Nationals have many similar issues they face. MBLD has its own issues like longer scrambling times, the need for many judges for just a few competitors, and the overlapping in schedule with other events. These factors likely contribute to the need for harsher qualifications for MBLD.


----------



## Joel2274 (Feb 20, 2017)

Kit Clement said:


> Tim Reynolds wrote a good post on the rationale for qualifications for qualifying times here:
> 
> https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...ne-indiana-july-7-9.62880/page-6#post-1206746
> 
> While it applies mostly to CubingUSA Nationals, I imagine that the issues Worlds and CubingUSA Nationals have many similar issues they face. MBLD has its own issues like longer scrambling times, the need for many judges for just a few competitors, and the overlapping in schedule with other events. These factors likely contribute to the need for harsher qualifications for MBLD.



Thank you for finding that article. I guess qualifying times makes more sense now. When he mentioned a qualifying round, does that mean the competitor could get his qualifying time at the beginning of the competition? Even if that's the case, I doubt worlds will have a qualifying round because he said nats took up a lot of time...but worlds is 1000 people, much more than nats so I guess that won't become a thing. Hopefully there will be a way to qualify in events that you are fast enough for but just haven't been able to compete in due to lack of comps that support the event.


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 20, 2017)

Joel2274 said:


> Thank you for finding that article. I guess qualifying times makes more sense now. When he mentioned a qualifying round, does that mean the competitor could get his qualifying time at the beginning of the competition? Even if that's the case, I doubt worlds will have a qualifying round because he said nats took up a lot of time...but worlds is 1000 people, much more than nats so I guess that won't become a thing. Hopefully there will be a way to qualify in events that you are fast enough for but just haven't been able to compete in due to lack of comps that support the event.



Qualifying rounds were removed from the regulations in 2014, due to their unpopularity. I think the last year a qualification round was used is 2010, but I could be wrong on that. Usually, they were a best of 3 round, rather than average of 5, and most organizers decided to do away with them due to the fact that competitors wanted to complete an average, and they weren't worth the time they took up. 

The USA is having a qualification movement right now to give competitors a chance to qualify for US Nationals, and so more competitions with uncommon events have been appearing as a result. There's 5 upcoming events with MBLD in the USA:

https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...present&year=all+years&delegate=&display=list

Not the most easy to reach from Colorado, unfortunately, but if you're close to Denver, a lot of these cities aren't too bad to fly to. And it wouldn't likely help for this year's world's, but you can always talk to your local delegates like AJ Blair to see if you can host a competition like PBQ Berkeley this past month that focus on the quiet events. Those kinds of competitions are fairly easy to run due to the unpopularity of those events.


----------



## Joel2274 (Feb 20, 2017)

Kit Clement said:


> Qualifying rounds were removed from the regulations in 2014, due to their unpopularity. I think the last year a qualification round was used is 2010, but I could be wrong on that. Usually, they were a best of 3 round, rather than average of 5, and most organizers decided to do away with them due to the fact that competitors wanted to complete an average, and they weren't worth the time they took up.
> 
> The USA is having a qualification movement right now to give competitors a chance to qualify for US Nationals, and so more competitions with uncommon events have been appearing as a result. There's 5 upcoming events with MBLD in the USA:
> 
> ...



As much as I would like to fly to a competition just to do 1 event, it probably won't happen. However, I emailed Aj Blair yesterday to see if hosting a competition in my area would be a possibility.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Feb 24, 2017)

I'm a firm believer in qualifying times for large competitions. All other competitions like the Olympics have them. As it stands I can compete at this years Worlds for the 3x3x3 but someone like me with a 2 minute average shouldnt be able to IMHO. But as I'll be there, and the rules allow me, then I will


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 24, 2017)

David Zemdegs said:


> As it stands I can compete at this years Worlds for the 3x3x3 but someone like me with a 2 minute average shouldnt be able to IMHO. But as I'll be there, and the rules allow me, then I will


Technically there is still qualification for 3x3 because you must have a WCA result already. So at least there won't be hundreds of people entering who have never been to a comp before. In my opinion that's a good criterion, because it keeps it open to all abilities but weeds out those people who aren't committed enough to attend smaller comps and only want to go to Worlds because it's the big one.

Maybe in future, qualification times will become necessary even for 3x3 to keep the numbers manageable - we'll see.


----------



## Aysha (Feb 24, 2017)

mark49152 said:


> Technically there is still qualification for 3x3 because you must have a WCA result already. So at least there won't be hundreds of people entering who have never been to a comp before. In my opinion that's a good criterion, because it keeps it open to all abilities but weeds out those people who aren't committed enough to attend smaller comps and only want to go to Worlds because it's the big one.
> 
> Maybe in future, qualification times will become necessary even for 3x3 to keep the numbers manageable - we'll see.



I completely understand that a World Championship should have a certain criterea for competitors to enter but I believe the criterea should be set more fairly taking into consideration all of the international cubers. I live in a country where I only know one other cuber who competed officially and myself. No competitions are held here. I had to travel to another country just to compete (we actually both did), which is quite expensive and I can't afford to travel to other countries just to have official records.

I am planning to attend the World Championship yet with this criterea I can only compete in 2x2 and 3x3 whereas I would have loved to compete in pyraminx, skewb, OH and 4x4 (if I could drop my times to meet the cutoff by then). Yet to do so, it would mean that I need to travel just to attend a competition.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Feb 24, 2017)

Aysha said:


> I completely understand that a World Championship should have a certain criterea for competitors to enter but I believe the criterea should be set more fairly taking into consideration all of the international cubers. I live in a country where I only know one other cuber who competed officially and myself. No competitions are held here. I had to travel to another country just to compete (we actually both did), which is quite expensive and I can't afford to travel to other countries just to have official records.
> 
> I am planning to attend the World Championship yet with this criterea I can only compete in 2x2 and 3x3 whereas I would have loved to compete in pyraminx, skewb, OH and 4x4 (if I could drop my times to meet the cutoff by then). Yet to do so, it would mean that I need to travel just to attend a competition.


I know you dream of attending a World Championship, but you have to make a choice - attend the World Championship and only compete in a few events, or attend a smaller competition where you can compete in all of the events you want to. I don't see the problem here... In fact, it is probably much cheaper to find a competition closer to you with more events that you can do than to want to go to a competition in one of the most expensive cities in the world.

I'd also love to go to the World Championship, but I've accepted that I will have to wait until the future.

Regarding living in a country with no competitions, we were in the same situation a few years ago. You don't have to travel to attend competitions, and in fact that's just the wrong thing to do. You should be creating a community of cubers and holding unofficial competitions in public places. Once you've got reasonable interest, get a delegate in to help you with an official one.


----------



## Kev43 (Feb 28, 2017)

Aysha said:


> I completely understand that a World Championship should have a certain criterea for competitors to enter but I believe the criterea should be set more fairly taking into consideration all of the international cubers.


Do you have an example or an idea?


----------



## Aysha (Feb 28, 2017)

Kev43 said:


> Do you have an example or an idea?



Perhaps if there was a way to prove your times/solves by submitting video proof. To detect fake solves certain rules would have to be followed, for example someone would have to do the scramble for you and then perhaps a WCA delegate would have to watch the solve happen live. 

Or if a system generated scramble appears and then you have a certain time limit to scramble the cube (times would differ depending on the cube) and then the scramble disappears and you have time to inspect and solve. Obviously these won't be counted as official solves but at least it's a way to prove that you could qualify and that you are within the time limit range.

Not sure how feesible those ideas are but I'm just thinking out loud.


----------



## biscuit (Feb 28, 2017)

Aysha said:


> Perhaps if there was a way to prove your times/solves by submitting video proof. To detect fake solves certain rules would have to be followed, for example someone would have to do the scramble for you and then perhaps a WCA delegate would have to watch the solve happen live.
> 
> Or if a system generated scramble appears and then you have a certain time limit to scramble the cube (times would differ depending on the cube) and then the scramble disappears and you have time to inspect and solve. Obviously these won't be counted as official solves but at least it's a way to prove that you could qualify and that you are within the time limit range.
> 
> Not sure how feesible those ideas are but I'm just thinking out loud.



No way to verify these. The ONLY times that can be verified are in WCA competitions.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Mar 10, 2017)

Hey everyone, I have a hotel booked very close to the venue, from the 12th to the 17th (covering every night of the comp + the night before). Apparently the room as a fair bit of space.

If anyone needs a place to sleep, hit me up.


----------



## World Championship 2017 (Mar 12, 2017)

Hey everyone,

We’re pleased to announce that registrations for WC2017 will open tomorrow (Monday 13th) at 8am UTC!

As some of you may know, almost all competitions in France are free, you just register, show up and compete.
As far as I can remember we’ve always been working like this, and this is thanks to the generosity of our community, and the fact that we almost never pay for venues. 
When there are expenses to cover (hardware, medals and such), we usually fund ourselves by proposing services (such as food and beverages) on either a “pay what you want” basis or a fixed fee, or simply via donations.

Unfortunately this time we couldn’t consider having free registrations, therefore we’ve set a (fixed) registration fee as low as we could, and we kindly ask people who can afford it to donate (there is no small donations).
We know Paris is an expensive city (even for French people!), and the last thing we wanted to do is take more money than needed from competitors who are already spending a lot of money in their journey to Paris.

The base registration fee will be 10€, additionally to that you can pay what you want!
Registration and payment will happen on the WCA Website here.

Philippe Virouleau, on behalf of the WC2017 organization team.


----------



## AlexMaass (Mar 12, 2017)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/WC2017/register

It is opening tomorrow and the registration fee should be 10 Euros.

Also, this is the premiere of the WCA payment system and I have heard they are using "Stripe" for payment.


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 13, 2017)

I have paid and registered but the registration screen is showing money still owing. Is there a problem with it? 
2015ADAM03


----------



## World Championship 2017 (Mar 13, 2017)

For those who tried to register before ~8:30 UTC: there was a visual bug that showed the payment form *before* the registration was submitted.
The intended flow was to have the competitors submit the registration, then have them pay.

Trying to pay before registering would fail because the payment wouldn't be attached to an actual registration.
In this case Stripe would probably validate the competitor's card data (hence the button on the form turning green), but the charge wouldn't actually be placed by the website.

If you tried to pay and the website doesn't show a payment, it's probably because of this.

In any case people having trouble registering should feel free to contact directly the organization team.


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 13, 2017)

World Championship 2017 said:


> For those who tried to register before ~8:30 UTC: there was a visual bug that showed the payment form *before* the registration was submitted.
> The intended flow was to have the competitors submit the registration, then have them pay.
> 
> Trying to pay before registering would fail because the payment wouldn't be attached to an actual registration.
> ...


Thanks. I've paid again and it looks like it has worked this time.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Mar 13, 2017)

Whoa, look at all those people with names from W to Z.

At last, I may not be in the last group for something! (implying we're going alphabetically)


----------



## Mollerz (Mar 13, 2017)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Whoa, look at all those people with names from W to Z.
> 
> At last, I may not be in the last group for something! (implying we're going alphabetically)



It's never done alphabetically at majors, it's just how we do it in the UK for ease of organisation.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Mar 13, 2017)

Mollerz said:


> It's never done alphabetically at majors, it's just how we do it in the UK for ease of organisation.


And lots of other places.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Mar 14, 2017)

Mollerz said:


> It's never done alphabetically at majors, it's just how we do it in the UK for ease of organisation.



Well shucks.

Anyway, extra wow, over 600 people signed up in a day of registration. Surely that's a record, right?


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 14, 2017)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Well shucks.
> 
> Anyway, extra wow, over 600 people signed up in a day of registration. Surely that's a record, right?


Crazy. Two thirds full already.


----------



## AlexMaass (Mar 14, 2017)

the WCA website seems to be down, likely because of so many people registering 
https://github.com/thewca/worldcubeassociation.org/issues/1434


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 14, 2017)

AlexMaass said:


> the WCA website seems to be down, likely because of so many people registering
> https://github.com/thewca/worldcubeassociation.org/issues/1434


It's back.


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 14, 2017)

The competitor list seems to take exponentially longer to load the longer it gets, at least that's how it appears to me, and maybe these queries are adversely loading the server. The number of registrations has slowed down and ~700 in 1.5 days is hardly enough to kill a server anyway.


----------



## Lars Petrus (Mar 15, 2017)

Yeah, we've been fighting to keep it up all day.

It will work better now. If it's good enough, time will tell


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 17, 2017)

Mollerz said:


> It's never done alphabetically at majors, it's just how we do it in the UK for ease of organisation.


Does that mean I don't get to say "Which one?" every time I hear my name called? That'll be a hard habit to break.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Mar 17, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> Does that mean I don't get to say "Which one?" every time I hear my name called? That'll be a hard habit to break.


Welp, there's still five or six Marks signed up, so there's still a fair chance of not needing to break the habit just yet...


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 17, 2017)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Welp, there's still five or six Marks signed up, so there's still a fair chance of not needing to break the habit just yet...


A few Marcos too. Add in the Matts and I should be fine.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 17, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> A few Marcos too. Add in the Matts and I should be fine.



And this is why Alphabetically sorted heats are a bad idea. hopefully the organizers are sensible enough to sort for similar names


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 17, 2017)

biscuit said:


> And this is why Alphabetically sorted heats are a bad idea. hopefully the organizers are sensible enough to sort for similar names


Or runners could say the full name.


----------



## Joel2274 (Mar 18, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> Or runners could say the full name.


That would be a good idea even at small comps. I went to a comp with only 80 competitors and there was another Joel in the same heat as me and it was quite confusing lol.


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 18, 2017)

Joel2274 said:


> That would be a good idea even at small comps. I went to a comp with only 80 competitors and there was another Joel in the same heat as me and it was quite confusing lol.


Yes, my cube has ended up with the wrong competitor more than once. In 3BLD at the UKs it got to the execution phase before it was noticed.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Mar 18, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> Yes, my cube has ended up with the wrong competitor more than once. In 3BLD at the UKs it got to the execution phase before it was noticed.



This is why I use my own apparently bizarre sticker scheme and logos. Nobody ever confuses one of my cubes for theirs, and vice versa.

...Except those who have brought one of my own previous mains. Which is becoming a rapidly increasing number of UK cubers. Hmmmmmmm. Change in sticker scheme time?

I really should have taken the logos off of all the cubes I have sold.


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 18, 2017)

Will there be cutoffs in events that already have qualification times?


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 18, 2017)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> This is why I use my own apparently bizarre sticker scheme and logos. Nobody ever confuses one of my cubes for theirs, and vice versa.
> 
> ...Except those who have brought one of my own previous mains. Which is becoming a rapidly increasing number of UK cubers. Hmmmmmmm. Change in sticker scheme time?
> 
> I really should have taken the logos off of all the cubes I have sold.


Apparently?


----------



## biscuit (Mar 19, 2017)

At small comps it's not to hard for organizers to make a list of competitors who have similar names that could be an issue and make sure they're in different heats


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 20, 2017)

Only 18 spots left.


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Mar 20, 2017)

65 countries, wow. That's somewhat close to double the previous World's.


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 20, 2017)

1 spot left.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 27, 2017)

I've paid and I'm 30th on the waiting list. Any idea of the likelihood of me making it on?


----------



## Joel2274 (Mar 29, 2017)

Tesla said:


> I've paid and I'm 30th on the waiting list. Any idea of the likelihood of me making it on?


I'm not sure. It says there are 1000 competitors registered.

Actually there's 1 thing I don't understand, how are there 39 first timers if the requirement for 3x3 is an official time in 3x3? Are they planning on going to another competition before worlds? If so, and they happen to not make it then I guess they could clear those 39 spots up.


----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 29, 2017)

Joel2274 said:


> Actually there's 1 thing I don't understand, how are there 39 first timers if the requirement for 3x3 is an official time in 3x3? Are they planning on going to another competition before worlds? If so, and they happen to not make it then I guess they could clear those 39 spots up.



I would imagine that many of those competitors are indeed planning on attending another event before June 18th, but it's likely that many did not read the qualification requirements.


----------



## FJT97 (Mar 30, 2017)

Kit Clement said:


> I would imagine that many of those competitors are indeed planning on attending another event before June 18th, but it's likely that many did not read the qualification requirements.



And there are some which dont want to compete in 3x3 which is extra weird...


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 30, 2017)

FJT97 said:


> And there are some which dont want to compete in 3x3 which is extra weird...


I'm not doing 3x3! But I have registered for it.


----------



## FJT97 (Mar 30, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> I'm not doing 3x3! But I have registered for it.



Well, there are some who registered only for pyraminx for example. If that Person can solve a pyraminx, he most likely can solve a 3x3 too. why not competing in 3x3 then? i think theres even one who only registered for bld...


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Mar 30, 2017)

FJT97 said:


> Well, there are some who registered only for pyraminx for example. If that Person can solve a pyraminx, he most likely can solve a 3x3 too. why not competing in 3x3 then? i think theres even one who only registered for bld...


I know someone quite closely that has only competed in MBLD and has been to 7 competitions, travelling interstate for many. Funny thing is, he is good/decent at regular events: 3x3 ~12 4x4 ~48 5x5 ~1:40 OH ~22


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 30, 2017)

FJT97 said:


> Well, there are some who registered only for pyraminx for example. If that Person can solve a pyraminx, he most likely can solve a 3x3 too. why not competing in 3x3 then? i think theres even one who only registered for bld...


They might only be able to get there in time for those events. I'm arriving on the Saturday afternoon so only doing 3BLD and pyraminx. I'm not interested in pyraminx but as I'll be there and there's no qualifying time I might as well do it.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Mar 30, 2017)

FJT97 said:


> And there are some which dont want to compete in 3x3 which is extra weird...


3x3 is boring, I'm not registered for it either .


----------



## FJT97 (Mar 30, 2017)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> 3x3 is boring, I'm not registered for it either .


Wow.
Thats something i wouldnt even consider 
If i'm able to hit the time Limit in an Event, i compete. Didnt even consider not to...


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Mar 30, 2017)

FJT97 said:


> Wow.
> Thats something i wouldnt even consider
> If i'm able to hit the time Limit in an Event, i compete. Didnt even consider not to...


Well I qualify for everything except feet (never done it) and clock (barely practised it and got a slow average, just wanted to demonstrate noflip), but I would prefer to focus on events I care about and not waste energy competing in loads of other stuff, even though there's other events I like. I would have thought focusing on main event(s) at a big comp would be common.

Also I'm not doing multi because I don't want to take loads of 3x3s, multi is the worst event in terms of hardware requirement.


----------



## FJT97 (Mar 31, 2017)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> I would have thought focusing on main event(s) at a big comp would be common.



Maybe it is. There are not many Events in which i would hit the timelimits even in "normal" comps. So it was never a Thing for me


----------



## Ranzha (Mar 31, 2017)

FJT97 said:


> Wow.
> Thats something i wouldnt even consider
> If i'm able to hit the time Limit in an Event, i compete. Didnt even consider not to...


I only want to compete in events I think I can do well in. If I haven't been practising an event, I tend to not compete in it, or stop competing mid-round.
The person I have to compete most with is myself, and if I'm not prepared, why waste competition time and materials?


----------



## Joel2274 (Mar 31, 2017)

So they just sent out an email about the new Rubik's Nation Cup thing. Looks pretty interesting. It'll be on the 15th.


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 31, 2017)

Joel2274 said:


> So they just sent out an email about the new Rubik's Nation Cup thing. Looks pretty interesting. It'll be on the 15th.


I'm not usually a fan of these sorts of side events but the international element adds a bit of spice.


----------



## Torch (Mar 31, 2017)

Joel2274 said:


> So they just sent out an email about the new Rubik's Nation Cup thing. Looks pretty interesting. It'll be on the 15th.


Can you post here what that is? I'm not going to Worlds (so I obviously didn't get the email), but I'm interested to hear what they're doing.


----------



## Joel2274 (Mar 31, 2017)

Torch said:


> Can you post here what that is? I'm not going to Worlds (so I obviously didn't get the email), but I'm interested to hear what they're doing.


----------



## OLLiver (Mar 31, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> I know someone quite closely that has only competed in MBLD and has been to 7 competitions, travelling interstate for many. Funny thing is, he is good/decent at regular events: 3x3 ~12 4x4 ~48 5x5 ~1:40 OH ~22


this guy is the legend


----------



## Tesla (Apr 2, 2017)

Kit Clement said:


> I would imagine that many of those competitors are indeed planning on attending another event before June 18th, but it's likely that many did not read the qualification requirements.


All of those 39 will have to attend a comp and get an official 3x3 time before June 19th. I've been keeping an eye on that number for this reason of course, and it has dropped from 40 - hopefully it doesn't drop much more


----------



## Erik (Apr 7, 2017)

Here is a psych sheet for the nation cup so far (top 25 countries included).

+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| Seed | Country | Team Avg | Cuber | Avg |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 1 | USA | 6,97 | Lucas Etter | 6,89 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 1 | USA | 6,97 | Max Park | 6,92 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 1 | USA | 6,97 | Patrick Ponce | 7,11 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 2 | Germany | 7,05 | Sebastian Weyer | 6,81 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 2 | Germany | 7,05 | Philipp Weyer | 7,1 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 2 | Germany | 7,05 | Cornelius Dieckmann | 7,23 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 3 | Canada | 7,62 | Bill Wang | 7,1 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 3 | Canada | 7,62 | Kian Mansour | 7,87 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 3 | Canada | 7,62 | Eric Limeback | 7,89 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 4 | Australia | 7,70 | Feliks Zemdegs | 6,45 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 4 | Australia | 7,70 | Jayden McNeill | 7,67 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 4 | Australia | 7,70 | Tomoya Firman | 8,97 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 5 | Poland | 7,74 | Michał Pleskowicz | 7,13 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 5 | Poland | 7,74 | Michał Rzewuski | 8 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 5 | Poland | 7,74 | Jakub Kipa | 8,1 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 6 | United Kingdom | 7,97 | Alexander Lau | 7,37 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 6 | United Kingdom | 7,97 | Robert Yau | 8,21 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 6 | United Kingdom | 7,97 | Breandan Vallance | 8,32 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 7 | China | 7,99 | Weixing Zhang (张炜星) | 7,86 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 7 | China | 7,99 | Jiayu Wang (王佳宇) | 8,05 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 7 | China | 7,99 | Mulun Yin (阴目仑) | 8,05 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 8 | Netherlands | 8,05 | Mats Valk | 6,83 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 8 | Netherlands | 8,05 | Reinier Schippers | 8,53 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 8 | Netherlands | 8,05 | Erik Akkersdijk | 8,79 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 9 | France | 8,25 | Alexandre Carlier | 7,38 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 9 | France | 8,25 | Jules Desjardin | 8,15 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 9 | France | 8,25 | Victor Colin | 9,22 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 8 | Spain | 8,33 | Dario Roa Sánchez | 7,56 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 9 | Spain | 8,33 | Carlos Méndez García-Barroso | 7,87 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 9 | Spain | 8,33 | Carlos Carneros Torner | 9,56 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 10 | Taiwan | 8,57 | Yi-Fan Wu (吳亦凡) | 7,55 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 10 | Taiwan | 8,57 | Jr-Wei Jang (張智瑋) | 8,54 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 10 | Taiwan | 8,57 | Kuo-Hau Wu (吳國豪) | 9,62 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 11 | Norway | 8,61 | Morten Arborg | 7,58 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 11 | Norway | 8,61 | Jonathan Hamstad | 8,42 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 11 | Norway | 8,61 | Ulrik Bredland | 9,82 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 12 | Hungary | 8,64 | Hunor Bózsing | 8,51 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 12 | Hungary | 8,64 | Milán Baticz | 8,68 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 12 | Hungary | 8,64 | Hunor Mogyorósi | 8,72 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 13 | India | 8,76 | Rituraj Sohoni | 8,63 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 13 | India | 8,76 | Kesava Kirupa | 8,76 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 13 | India | 8,76 | Aryan Chhabra | 8,89 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 14 | Japan | 8,78 | Arifumi Fushimi (伏見有史) | 8,18 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 14 | Japan | 8,78 | Yu Sajima (佐島優) | 8,96 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 14 | Japan | 8,78 | Asato Irifune (入船朝斗) | 9,2 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 15 | Switzerland | 8,96 | Richard Delacoste | 8,46 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 15 | Switzerland | 8,96 | Robin Tschümperlin | 9,05 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 15 | Switzerland | 8,96 | Reto Bubendorf | 9,36 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 16 | Malaysia | 9,08 | Muhammad Hariz Bin Azizan | 8,86 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 16 | Malaysia | 9,08 | Jonathan Tan Wei Xiat | 9,05 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 16 | Malaysia | 9,08 | Ainesh Sevellaraja | 9,32 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 17 | Ukraine | 9,08 | Mykyta Tytar (Микита Титарь) | 8,59 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 17 | Ukraine | 9,08 | Ihor Bilchenko (Ігор Більченко) | 8,95 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 17 | Ukraine | 9,08 | Yulian Kaplyuk (Юліан Каплюк) | 9,69 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 18 | Sweden | 9,15 | Daniel Wallin | 8,89 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 18 | Sweden | 9,15 | Nathaniel Berg | 9,23 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 18 | Sweden | 9,15 | Mattias Uvesten | 9,32 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 19 | Denmark | 9,18 | Martin Vædele Egdal | 7,92 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 19 | Denmark | 9,18 | Micki Kanaiya Harning | 9,57 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 19 | Denmark | 9,18 | Daniel Vædele Egdal | 10,04 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 20 | Korea | 9,29 | Seung Hyuk Nahm (남승혁) | 7,06 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 20 | Korea | 9,29 | Min-Seo Gu (구민서) | 10,37 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 20 | Korea | 9,29 | Yunsu Nam (남윤수) | 10,44 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 21 | Slovenia | 9,42 | Staš Zupanc | 7,72 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 21 | Slovenia | 9,42 | Matic Omulec | 9,91 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 21 | Slovenia | 9,42 | Nejc Ian Čurman | 10,63 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 22 | Philippines | 9,57 | Jay Benedict Alfaras | 8,86 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 22 | Philippines | 9,57 | Robbie Villarica | 9,37 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 22 | Philippines | 9,57 | Joshua Meriño | 10,48 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 23 | Finland | 9,67 | Kim Jokinen | 8,27 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 23 | Finland | 9,67 | Niko Paavilainen | 10,02 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 23 | Finland | 9,67 | Niko Ronkainen | 10,71 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 24 | Colombia | 10,13 | Rafael Felipe Cordoba | 9,51 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 24 | Colombia | 10,13 | Ramses Amaya | 10,27 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 24 | Colombia | 10,13 | Oscar Nieto | 10,6 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 25 | Italy | 10,47 | Alessandro Nicolì | 10,11 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 25 | Italy | 10,47 | Sebastiano Tronto | 10,53 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+
| 25 | Italy | 10,47 | Mariano D'Imperio | 10,78 |
+------+----------------+----------+---------------------------------+-------+


----------



## Gomorrite (Apr 9, 2017)

The 13 fastest 3x3 competitors are registered. Did this ever happen before?


----------



## Joel2274 (Apr 9, 2017)

Gomorrite said:


> The 13 fastest 3x3 competitors are registered. Did this ever happen before?


Isn't that how every worlds goes? This is my first worlds or nats


----------



## Gomorrite (Apr 9, 2017)

Joel2274 said:


> Isn't that how every worlds goes? This is my first worlds or nats


I'm not sure (that is why I asked), but I think in the previous ones there were always a few top competitors missing. Wouldn't it be understandable that young competitors, who are probably not financially independent, were unable to travel to another continent for a competition?


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Apr 15, 2017)

@newtonbase


Spoiler


----------



## weatherman223 (May 2, 2017)

A question to ask:

The government of the United States has just issued a travel alert for Europe countries, encouraging citizens to take precautions to the area and have a plan in an terrorist attack. This alert was issued especially in Paris. Will this affect Worlds in any way?


----------



## Ronxu (May 3, 2017)

weatherman223 said:


> A question to ask:
> 
> The government of the United States has just issued a travel alert for Europe countries, encouraging citizens to take precautions to the area and have a plan in an terrorist attack. This alert was issued especially in Paris. Will this affect Worlds in any way?


No.


----------



## shadowslice e (May 3, 2017)

weatherman223 said:


> A question to ask:
> 
> The government of the United States has just issued a travel alert for Europe countries, encouraging citizens to take precautions to the area and have a plan in an terrorist attack. This alert was issued especially in Paris. Will this affect Worlds in any way?


Funny. The US had 114 mass shootings as of April 14th yet it's Europe that needs a travel warning.
E: the EU has has 53 fatalities and 169 injuries, the US has had 392 and 1502 respectively.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 3, 2017)

weatherman223 said:


> A question to ask:
> 
> *The government of the United States* has just issued a travel alert for Europe countries, encouraging citizens to take precautions to the area and have a plan in an terrorist attack. This alert was issued especially in Paris. Will this affect Worlds in any way?


I do not believe that your source is trustworthy.


----------



## 5BLD (May 18, 2017)

anyone still looking to room share? PM me I hope my inbox isnt full


----------



## World Championship 2017 (Jun 8, 2017)

Hi all,

Here are some news from the WC2017 organisation team 

We just sent this message to all the registered competitors. Please check it out and share the word to your respective communities!

*Finalize your registration*

As some of you have noticed, we didn't ask for guests when you registered for WC2017, yet we definitely need this information!
Now is the time to register them!

We have created a small website in order to manage your registration.
This website is "linked" to the WCA website : you won't have to create an account there, you *must* login with your WCA account.

Once you're logged in the website, you will have to do at least the two following actions:
- Confirm or cancel your registration
- If you will bring guest(s), give us all your guests' names (up to 5!)

If you cannot come, please login to cancel your registration as it will allow us to accept someone on the waiting list instead.
If you know you will come, you MUST confirm your registration or it will be deleted on June 19th.

Guests entrance fees can be found here: http://www.rubiksworldparis2017.com/en/faq (1.7).
Please note that they will be paid at the venue!
Remember that if one of your guests is not filled on the website, they will have to pay the visitor fee.

*The website is here*: https://wc2017.cubing.net

On the home page you can click on the big blue button "Sign in with WCA": you will be redirected to the WCA website to login.

*More to come*

The schedule of the competition has been imported on this website, and the organization team will put the information about groups there as well.
It means that a few days after registrations close, you will be able to find your personal schedule there (both in a calendar version or printable version)!

Staff members will also find their personal schedule on this website, as soon as it's available.
If you would like to be part of the staff it's not too late, and we could use some more help: please contact a Delegate that could vouch for you and we'll find a spot for you!

*Information about the fun village*

Dock Eiffel will host the fun village: 1600 m2 dedicated to animations, with a wide variety of booths: fun, educational, commercial, more or less related to the cubing world.

Here is a first list of the activities available:

- The World Cube Association volunteers will be there to teach and inform visitors.

- Olivér Nagy's stickers will have a booth in the fun village. Feel free to checkout his products online, and contact him if you need something specific for WC.

- Hanneke Rijks will expose her wooden creations from her concept "Kunst met hout en humor", full of humour, geometry, mathematics, and cubes.

- Rubik's Photo Cube, created by DESIGN YOUR CUBE will be on site to print personalized Rubik's Cubes. Official World Championship cubes will also be sold at their booth.

- Northwest Designs Ink will print and sell personalized t-shirts of the World Championship.

- Inter Rubik is a French school program involving tournaments between schools, their volunteers will be there to present their activities.

- Greg's Puzzles, French creator of twisty puzzles with 3D printing, will be on site with his complex creations.

- The MO5 association is specialized in retro gaming. They will be on site to make several game consoles from the 80, as well as a giant multiplayer Bomberman. There will also be a selection of cubic games.

- Ian Scheffler will be on site to present his book "Cracking the cube".

- UNITED SQUARE will present various versions of their game, including their new challenges.

*Food court*

Competition makes you hungry? The food court will make available to everyone (competitors, guests, and visitors) several food trucks. These food trucks will provide various types of food, taking into account the cultural diversity of people coming to World Championship!


----------



## 1973486 (Jun 8, 2017)

World Championship 2017 said:


> give us all your guests' names (up to 5!)



Quite a lot


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 16, 2017)

World Championship 2017 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Here are some news from the WC2017 organisation team
> 
> We just sent this message to all the registered competitors. Please check it out and share the word to your respective communities!


Was just about to check if my girlfriend had confirmed and realised I didn't remember getting an email, turns out it went straight to my junk folder. Seems like somebody could easily miss this information if they had the same thing happen and don't check this forum (or wherever else it got posted).


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 17, 2017)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> went straight to my junk folder. Seems like somebody could easily miss this information


Yeah my junk filter caught the first WC email and I only found out by chance when someone else mentioned they'd received it.

I added the domain to my safe senders but it seems WC emails come from multiple addresses/domains.

Perhaps the organisers could announce here which addresses they will use so that everyone can take care they don't get filtered?


----------



## World Championship 2017 (Jun 17, 2017)

Information for the competitors regarding the WCA competition are always sent with the address "[email protected]", we created a mailing list to contact all the competitors at once which is "[email protected]".
If your mail provider gave you details about why it has been filtered as spam I'd be glad to take a look at them to avoid this in the future, if possible.

The goal of the confirmation/cancellation is obviously not to delete people just because they missed the information: we wanted to encourage people not coming anymore to cancel, so that we can accept as many people as possible from the waiting list (we have accepted almost everyone actually).
Quite a lot of people have already confirmed their registrations, we'll make sure to address the others personally a few times before just deleting them!

By the way feel free to repost information I gave earlier in your respective local community! The more it spreads the better.


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 17, 2017)

World Championship 2017 said:


> Information for the competitors regarding the WCA competition are always sent with the address "[email protected]"


Thank you! The email that my junk filter caught was from the domain @rubiksworldparis2017.com. Both yourworlds and rubiksnationscup have sent emails from this domain.


----------



## Gomorrite (Jun 18, 2017)

Is this the first 4 day competition ever? Will this become standard for future WC? 

I see the competition starts on Thursday with less popular events, so I assume many people will arrive later.


----------



## rubik_fr (Jun 30, 2017)

Hi dear friends,
Only 12 days to go before the big event. Organisation is still looking for 15 - 20 volunteers, trusty persons, in whom we are confident and known by our community. Those persons will help us with standard roles, out of any WCA skills. I mean roles like welcome desk for competitors, guests, visitors, so to help them to pick up the badges, gift packs, and give any useful information by answering all miscellaneous queries.
These positions must be maintained during all 4 days from 9am to 6 pm roughly, rotations will be organized so each can take benefit of the show, that’s why the more you will be , the longest the breaks will be and possible.
We are mainly looking for persons who can speak english, but spanish and other langages as well.
Lunch is offered by organisation. Any proposal from half a day to several days will be really appreciated.
It’s really because of you that such a big event can be settled in good conditions.
If you are interested, thank you to contact the organisation email ([email protected]) with ”welcome desk” as a subject.
If you hesitate to be part of the adventure, send us a message first and we will help you to decide.
The soonest you announce your help, the best it is for our organisation, but we will study any offer, preferably before monday July 10th in order to establish the team and assign the roles at the best in regards with your constraints.
A big THANKS to all of you for your support.
Jean-Louis MATHIEU on behalf of the WC2017 core team.


----------



## World Championship 2017 (Jul 5, 2017)

Hello!

The World Championship 2017 is in a week and we have some information for you.

First of all, you personal schedule is available on the same website you used to confirmed your registration: https://wc2017.cubing.net/my_schedule (again, you just have to signin with your WCA account). On this schedule you can see your groups and at what precise time you will be called to compete. Please be careful during the competition if you do not want to miss your time frame, since we won't allow people to be late.

On the general schedule, we have added cutoffs for 2x2, Pyraminx and multi blind. For 2x2 the cutoff will be of 6 seconds and for Pyraminx 10 seconds. For these two events, it means that everyone will do two attempts and only the people who have a result under the cutoff will get three more attempts and so complete an average. Regarding multi blind, the cutoff will be 10 points. In any case you will have two attempts, and if at least one of these attempts has a score equal or superior to 10 points, you will be allowed to do a third one (examples: a 10/10, 11/12, 11/11 or 12/14 allows you to do a third attempt; a result of 9/10, 10/11, 11/13, 9/9 will NOT allow you to do a third attempt).

If you want to save time, do not hesitate to come register (and get your welcome pack!) on Wednesday, 12th between 4pm (16:00) and 7pm (19:00)!

At last, we would like to remind you to check that your puzzles have reasonable wear. For example a puzzle with very worn off stickers can be refused (this rule is stricter for the blind events but it applies to all events!). Also, you cannot use a cube with a logo on it for the blind events. So please anticipate that if you don't want to have a bad surprise on D Day!

In the meantime, keep practicing and see you next week!


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 5, 2017)

Other then what you said, are the regulations same as normal WCA regs?


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 6, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Other then what you said, are the regulations same as normal WCA regs?


What did they say that wasn't in line with the regulations?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 6, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> What did they say that wasn't in line with the regulations?


Im just making sure.


----------



## Ronxu (Jul 6, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Other then what you said, are the regulations same as normal WCA regs?


#ripss


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 7, 2017)

Well, my flight to Europe leaves today! 8 p.m.! (3 p.m. now in my time)


----------



## Iggy (Jul 10, 2017)

Time for goals I guess:
2x2: sub 2.5 average
3x3: sub 8 single, sub 9 average
4x4: pb average, may not happen though
5x5: sub 1:20 average pls
6x6: borrow firstian's cube and lookahead properly
7x7: sub 4 mean
Mega: decent average, make finals? though very unlikely
Pyra: don't fail, but at this point I know it's gonna happen 
Sq1: sub 12 average, make finals? but again unlikely
Skewb: sub 5.5
3BLD: sub 30!! make finals
Big BLD: don't do terribly, a 4BLD PB would be great but highly unlikely. placing top 5 would be nice
MBLD: hoping for a random PB out of the blue
Don't fail others
Meet, talk, race and take photos with lots of people

Been looking forward to this for a while  My cubing skills are quite rusty so I probably won't achieve many of my goals, but I know it's gonna be a great comp. See everyone there!


----------



## Ollie (Jul 10, 2017)

Iggy said:


> Time for goals I guess:
> 2x2: sub 2.5 average
> 3x3: sub 8 single, sub 9 average
> 4x4: pb average, may not happen though
> ...


Gah, I forgot about you (blind competition wise!) Maybe we can be washed up and fail together


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 10, 2017)

My goals:

Get there.

Have no expectations whatsoever and yet miraculously come out with awesome PBs in every BLD event.

Failing that, go home with at least one half-decent achievement I can report to all those non-cubers who have asked me if I think I can win 

Have fun and meet lots of cool people from around the world.


----------



## h2f (Jul 11, 2017)

I wonder if there's gonna to be live stream of Finals - like during US Nats?


----------



## Gomorrite (Jul 11, 2017)

h2f said:


> I wonder if there's gonna to be live stream of Finals - like during US Nats?



From FAQ:



> Will it be possible to follow the competition from home? A commented online streaming of the event will be created. So you will be able to view the best cubers live !


----------



## h2f (Jul 11, 2017)

Thanks. I looked throught FAQ but missed it. Any other info about it? Is it gonna be on youtube (what channel) or Facebook?


----------



## BillyRain (Jul 11, 2017)

*Spare Eurostar Ticket (London -> Paris)

Understand that at this late stage everyone will already have their travel booked, but thought I'd put it out there that there is a spare ticket on tomorrow's Eurostar group trip to Paris with us (26 people).

Departs at 13:31 and the ticket costs £51 (It's only one way).

Like I said, unlikely that anyone will need it, but just putting it out there. 

Billy x*


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jul 11, 2017)

^ I already have my ticket, but who else is in this group of 26? I may linger at the Paris station, so I can meet up with you guys (my train is an hour before).

This is tomorrow, right?


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Jul 11, 2017)

I'll be watching from home!


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 12, 2017)

Does anyone have a stackmat timer (with or without a mat) they can sell me at the competition? Mine stopped working properly.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 12, 2017)

RCTACameron said:


> Does anyone have a stackmat timer (with or without a mat) they can sell me at the competition? Mine stopped working properly.


Woah you're going. What events have you been practising leading up to this? Only 2x2?


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 12, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Woah you're going. What events have you been practising leading up to this? Only 2x2?


Yeah, pretty much just 2x2, but I've been busy so I haven't even done much of it.


----------



## Alex B71 (Jul 13, 2017)

Can someone inform me where i can find the stream?


----------



## efattah (Jul 13, 2017)

Alex B71 said:


> Can someone inform me where i can find the stream?



http://www.rubiksworldparis2017.com/en/home/


----------



## ozie (Jul 13, 2017)

live results anywhere??


----------



## imvelox (Jul 13, 2017)

Feliks 1:20.03 6x6 WR single and 1:27.xx WR avg


----------



## Gomorrite (Jul 13, 2017)

The stream had some problems at the beginning, but now it's working beautifully.


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Jul 13, 2017)

The stream is not working very well IMO ... doesn't stop buffering.


----------



## Jlvs2run (Jul 13, 2017)

Schedule
http://www.rubiksworldparis2017.com/en/schedule/

Results
http://www.rubiksworldparis2017.com/en/live-results/

The feet competition was very close for 3rd place. I'd like to see that on video.


----------



## Liquorice (Jul 13, 2017)

I saw some people on the livestream wearing electronic headphones during some solves. Someone should be looking in to that, as it's not allowed.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 14, 2017)

I wonder How Many People in Paris new what is going on now


----------



## Ollie (Jul 14, 2017)

Liquorice said:


> I saw some people on the livestream wearing electronic headphones during some solves. Someone should be looking in to that, as it's not allowed.


If it's not plugged in then it's fine


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 14, 2017)

Is there any other place to watch the live stream? It is not working for me here:http://www.rubiksworldparis2017.com/en/home/


----------



## Lid (Jul 14, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Is there any other place to watch the live stream? It is not working for me here:http://www.rubiksworldparis2017.com/en/home/


Try another browser, didn't work in FF for me, but it works in Opera.


----------



## EntireTV (Jul 14, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Is there any other place to watch the live stream? It is not working for me here:http://www.rubiksworldparis2017.com/en/home/



You could also use this


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 14, 2017)

I had to disable AdBlock.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Jul 14, 2017)

When is the 6x6 final? According to schedule it has already finished: http://www.rubiksworldparis2017.com/en/schedule/


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 14, 2017)

7x7 final done. Feliks won.
Don't know for 6x6.


----------



## Lid (Jul 14, 2017)

Kevin won 6x6, Feliks had a bad 3rd solve.


----------



## Ollie (Jul 16, 2017)

#JusticeForSeb


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 16, 2017)

Feliks wasn't doing to good for 3x3 at worlds. All averages over 7.


----------



## turtwig (Jul 16, 2017)

#JusticeForSeung


----------



## antros (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 16, 2017)

Congrats to everyone who won, podiumed, ran, organized, broke NR, CR or WR, or even just wen't to the competition. Hopefully, I'll be there for 2019.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jul 16, 2017)

Whoa, results are already up on WCA, that was quick.


----------



## efattah (Jul 16, 2017)

turtwig said:


> #JusticeForSeung



I agree. Video review can easily confirm his time. He should be world champion. All respect to Max however.


----------



## efattah (Jul 16, 2017)

Biggest events of worlds (in my opinion):

1. Greatest margin of victory in any event: 13% by Juan Pablo Huanqui in Megaminx. Absent Yu Da-Hyun, this event is like a joke for him.
2. Kevin Hays somehow manages to maintain his 6x6 title against a Feliks that has been on fire for big cubes, despite Kevin getting a double parity on his final & deciding solve
3. Kian Mansour proves that Roux can beat anything, by beating all of the other 911 cubers in the first round with a 6.86 average, the 2nd fastest average of the competition after Max's 6.85
4. Feliks registers a 38.52 5x5 solve, most likely the fastest solve in history in any conditions (at home or in competition), the magnitude of which will really not sink in to the community for some time. This record could stand for many years. This was undoubtedly the greatest single solve of the competition.

Biggest shockers:
1. Lucas Etter fails to make the final for 2x2 after winning the first two rounds
2. Seung loses the 3x3 championship title by timer failure
3. Feliks strikes out in 3x3
4. Juliette Sebastien (one handed master) strikes out big time and fails to make finals after finishing 9th in the 1st round
5. Kian Mansour, after winning the 1st 3x3 round with 6.86, caves in the 2nd round of 3x3 and doesn't advance


----------



## turtwig (Jul 16, 2017)

Wow, 5x5 was amazing. Top 4 singles and averages are from Worlds and the podium was also all sub-50.


----------



## Juliette Sébastien (Jul 16, 2017)

Awesome comp! Congrats to everyone 



efattah said:


> Juliette Sebastien (one handed master) strikes out big time and fails to make finals after finishing 9th in the 1st round


Thanks haha I was a little dissapointed because it was one of my main goals but overall I'm very inconsistent at OH


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jul 16, 2017)

Looks like this is the first time since 2003 that someone from the US (or the Western Hemisphere, for that matter) won worlds. 

It was crazy fun following this competiton, and the records and even the times that were set are amazing.


----------



## Tabe (Jul 16, 2017)

What exactly happened with the timer failure?


----------



## turtwig (Jul 16, 2017)

Tabe said:


> What exactly happened with the timer failure?



I guess it wasn't technically a timer failure, but Seung reset his timer right after he finished his solve. If you looked closely, you could see the time before he reset though. There's a clip of it somewhere.
https://clips.twitch.tv/InquisitiveBadWalletTBTacoRight


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 16, 2017)

So, what can I say after all?

First off, I reached my only goal, which was to get a podium: 39.06 3x3 with feet mean, 3rd place. I am so happy about this, my best cubing accomplishment ever, if not in my entire life 

I talked to a ton of people, got autographs and had so much fun I've never had before at a comp. So many famous people I've seen for the first time. Watching finals aswell as being in some was cool and intense at the same time, such a high level.

Results:
9 PB's at 20th comp, which is great for itself.
I was in 7 finals, which was the highest amount of finals someone had at worlds this year (Feliks also had 7, so we're tied )
8.35 3x3 avg in semifinals, 2nd best German and 26th out of 922 competitors 
2:01 6x6 PB mean with 1:57 PB single, now my 3rd best official event
3:07 7x7 PB mean by a tiny bit, nothing special
33.65 3BLD overall PB single, 58.59 mean in R2, finally sub1ed without having practised for 4 entire months (only official dnf solves and 10 warmup solves on Saturday, they were all dnfs lol)
13.71 OH PB avg, got me into finals where I got last haha
2.07 Pyraminx PB single, NR is 2.03 
8.42 Clock PB avg which got me into finals where I got 10th 
3.80 Skewb PB average which got me into finals, too.

As of now: sum of ranks single/avg
WR: 4/3
CR: 1/2
NR: 1/1

Can't wait to see everyone again at next Worlds or Euros, had absolutely great time there!


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 16, 2017)

efattah said:


> Video review can easily confirm his time.



The problem is that we don't know how large the timer display's latency is. It looks like it's at least 100 ms, possibly more.


----------



## chickenpee (Jul 16, 2017)

I think we can all agree it would have been below 7. Even if it had been 7.00, Seung would have won. I feel a little better about the result, knowing there was an accidental reset on his part. At first I thought it was a pure timer malfunction and I was literally agonizing about it all morning.

But let's not take anything away from Max, he had one heck of a run and I'm super happy for him.


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 16, 2017)

efattah said:


> I agree. Video review can easily confirm his time. He should be world champion. All respect to Max however.



It can confirm that it would've been the best solve of the average, but the time itself cannot be confirmed with the WCA's required precision and accuracy, as the display lags a bit. Besides, this is the way timer resets have always been handled in the past. I don't necessarily agree that it's the right way, but consistency is key. Maybe this drastic example of a timer reset will be the push the WCA needs to come up with a better way of handling them in the future, but any changes made couldn't be retroactive.


----------



## efattah (Jul 16, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> It can confirm that it would've been the best solve of the average, but the time itself cannot be confirmed with the WCA's required precision and accuracy, as the display lags a bit. Besides, this is the way timer resets have always been handled in the past. I don't necessarily agree that it's the right way, but consistency is key. Maybe this drastic example of a timer reset will be the push the WCA needs to come up with a better way of handling them in the future, but any changes made couldn't be retroactive.



Actually you can calculate the EXACT time. You ignore the timer entirely. You simply use the frames of the video. The frame counting is ultra-accurate to within 1/30 of a second (0.03 seconds).


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 16, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> Maybe this drastic example of a timer reset will be the push the WCA needs to come up with a better way of handling them in the future



Sebastian had a timer reset during 444 finals too, so there were _two_ drastic examples.


----------



## turtwig (Jul 16, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> the WCA needs to come up with a better way of handling them in the future



O-rings would fix a lot of the problems. A _lot _of people were complaining (Rami got a DNF 2x2 average as well, where one of the DNFs was a timer reset).


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 16, 2017)

efattah said:


> Biggest shockers:
> 1. Lucas Etter fails to make the final for 2x2 after winning the first two rounds
> 2. Seung loses the 3x3 championship title by timer failure
> 3. Feliks strikes out in 3x3
> ...


6. Rami Sbahi DNFs his 2x2 average and did not proceed to semi finals.
7. Sebastian Weyer reset his timer on the final solve of the 4x4 finals, luckily unaffecting his results and claiming champion.
7.5. Seung got a resolve but Sebastian didn't?
8. Marcin comes 2nd in MBLD, attempting 46 cubes every time, losing to Shivam
8.5 Tom Nelson won 5BLD!

I could go on all day


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 16, 2017)

efattah said:


> Actually you can calculate the EXACT time. You ignore the timer entirely. You simply use the frames of the video. The frame counting is ultra-accurate to within 1/30 of a second (0.03 seconds).



You can do that, but still, the Stackmat timer is precise to 1/100 of a second. By frame counting, certain times are impossible, like, say, 6.15. (184 frames/30 frames per second = 6.133, and 185 frames/30 frames per second = 6.166). So technically, framecounting is less precise (and it seems unfair; why should this solve get any special treatment?).


----------



## turtwig (Jul 16, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> 7.5. Seung got a resolve but Sebastian didn't?



They gave Seung a redo to be safe. They later reviewed the video and DNF'd the solve anyway.


----------



## ozie (Jul 16, 2017)

The ceremony was - to say the least - a bit weird.
I would say there's not a single photo of the winners without the "man in black" on the podium.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 16, 2017)

ozie said:


> The ceremony was - to say the least - a bit weird.
> I would say there's not a single photo of the winners without the "man in black" on the podium.


I think that was Uwe Mefferts.


----------



## Kian (Jul 17, 2017)

What happened to Seung Hyuk Namh is very unfortunate and I feel for him. However, there is no other way to handle competitors literally hitting the reset button given the current timer. 

At this point, you just simply have to not hit the reset button. This is competitor error. They DNF people for false starts and violations they can control in other kinds of events, too.

Sorry to see this happen to him at such an important point, of course.


----------



## Ollie (Jul 17, 2017)

Ollie said:


> #JusticeForSeb





efattah said:


> Actually you can calculate the EXACT time. You ignore the timer entirely. You simply use the frames of the video. The frame counting is ultra-accurate to within 1/30 of a second (0.03 seconds).


That's a paddlin'


----------



## scotzbhoy (Jul 17, 2017)

Kian said:


> What happened to Seung Hyuk Namh is very unfortunate and I feel for him. However, there is no other way to handle competitors literally hitting the reset button given the current timer.
> 
> At this point, you just simply have to not hit the reset button. This is competitor error. They DNF people for false starts and violations they can control in other kinds of events, too.
> 
> Sorry to see this happen to him at such an important point, of course.


Do we know that he actually hit reset? These timers are ****, there have been times when o rings have been used and the timers have still reset. It happens, these timers just aren't fit for purpose.


----------



## h2f (Jul 17, 2017)

Are there any stats how many people was watching finals. I've counted around 3600 - 3800 on twitch and 500-600 on youtube. But there were transmissions in other languages, I guess?


----------



## Iggy (Jul 17, 2017)

Iggy said:


> Time for goals I guess:
> 2x2: sub 2.5 average *yeah 2.14, placed me 9th that round lmao*
> 3x3: sub 8 single, sub 9 average *lol nope*
> 4x4: pb average, may not happen though *lol nope*
> ...



Thanks a lot to the organisers, delegates and staff, and congrats to everyone who broke records and/or podiumed!


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 17, 2017)

scotzbhoy said:


> Do we know that he actually hit reset? These timers are ****, there have been times when o rings have been used and the timers have still reset. It happens, these timers just aren't fit for purpose.



Given that they went back and revoked the provisional extra attempt given based on video evidence, it would seem that they believed he hit the reset button.


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 17, 2017)

Iggy said:


> Thanks a lot to the organisers, delegates and staff, and congrats to everyone who broke records and/or podiumed!


Seconded, and I think Iggy speaks for many cubers there. A lot of people gave up a lot of their time unpaid to put this huge and impressive event together, purely for the love of the sport. It was a privilege to be there. Huge thanks and respect to all those who made it possible. Merci beaucoup


----------



## Selkie (Jul 18, 2017)

h2f said:


> Are there any stats how many people was watching finals. I've counted around 3600 - 3800 on twitch and 500-600 on youtube. But there were transmissions in other languages, I guess?



I had the Twitch feed on for the majority of the 4 days in the study whilst working. I heard the commentators say that the Japanese feed that had upwards of 30,000 views. Whether that was over the duration of the event or for a specific time is unclear.

Certainly from someone who unfortunately was unable to attend the event came across as being excellently run. The media feed and commentators were great and the atmosphere seemed just amazing. Congratulations to all involved in its success and for all those winners, podium placed or just those striving for PBs


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 18, 2017)

I wonder how many people in Paris actually knew what was happening.


----------



## h2f (Jul 18, 2017)

Selkie said:


> I had the Twitch feed on for the majority of the 4 days in the study whilst working. I heard the commentators say that the Japanese feed that had upwards of 30,000 views. Whether that was over the duration of the event or for a specific time is unclear.



Thanks Chris. I think the number 4,500 (yt and twitch during Finals) is underrated. During US Nats Finals there were around the same number of viewers.


----------



## Gomorrite (Jul 18, 2017)

Finally, with 938 competitors, it did not surpass Asian Championship 2016 as the biggest competition ever. Too many people registered and did not attend.


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Jul 18, 2017)

I am extremely happy that I got to go to my first big competition after having been cubing for over 8 years. Everything was great: organizing, ambiance, venue. I got to meet a lot of people and got to see some excellent cubers too, even though you can see it on youtube or anywhere else, seeing it live is just something else.

My results were expected as I got little to no practice in the weeks before but I am really happy that I got to break my Square-1 (New national record both single and average and single PB in the finals, first official sub-9 for me ), Pyraminx and Skewb average PB (Top-50 for both of those events which I didn't expect at all). 

While in the waiting room for the SQ-1 finals we realized that SQ-1 is a Daniel-event, Daniel Karnaukh, Daniel Rose-Levine, Daniel Wallin and myself (Daniel Gracia) were competing in the finals.


----------



## Nencaran (Jul 18, 2017)

DGraciaRubik said:


> While in the waiting room for the SQ-1 finals we realized that SQ-1 is a Daniel-event, Daniel Karnaukh, Daniel Rose-Levine, Daniel Wallin and myself (Daniel Gracia) were competing in the finals.



Haha yes, we realized that at the scrambling table. The runners immediatly saw that just calling "Daniel" would not be possible


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Jul 18, 2017)

Nencaran said:


> Haha yes, we realized that at the scrambling table. The runners immediatly saw that just calling "Daniel" would not be possible



Yeah, but in the end I just got used to double check my name, runners would call me Daniel Ortiz, Daniel Garcia (which is not even my real surname), Daniel Garcia Ortiz, Daniel Gracia Ortiz or simply Daniel.


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 18, 2017)

DGraciaRubik said:


> Yeah, but in the end I just got used to double check my name, runners would call me Daniel Ortiz, Daniel Garcia (which is not even my real surname), Daniel Garcia Ortiz, Daniel Gracia Ortiz or simply Daniel.


Yeah as a runner I would like to apologise to all the competitors whose names I mispronounced. At the start of the comp I would politely ask and check I was pronouncing correctly, but after the first 20-30 unfamiliar names I gave up and hoped people would understand and not mind too much


----------



## 1973486 (Jul 19, 2017)

3x3: Good first round avg (I don't expect a PB for a long time), second round avg was so bad that it's funny
2x2: Not very good
4x4: Another ~50 avg with bad counting solve (52.29 this time). Did centers wrong on one of the counting times (I think the 52)
5x5: Overall PBs by a lot by borrowing a cube
6x6: Pretty bad
3BLD: DNFs by two flipped edges, two O perms (yep), and most of the cube
FMC: Didn't spend full hour on any solutions, first one I finished quicker to practice feet, second I was really tired. Tied PB mean
OH: 22.86 mean with counting 26 :/ And last solve was 8 move LL done really terribly
Feet: Made finals with a pretty bad mean then got 41, 46, 57 in finals, at least I have a good single now (NR3->NR2)
Mega: Fourth worst avg of the comp 
Pyra: Pretty good avg but miles from PB. Didn't realise how good my last 4 avgs were for me
Clock: Wanted low 10 avg and got sub 10 but messed up a bit.
Skewb: 0.04 off PB avg
Square-1: Was really happy to come first in first two rounds, but scrambles in the final just sucked...


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Jul 19, 2017)

mark49152 said:


> Yeah as a runner I would like to apologise to all the competitors whose names I mispronounced. At the start of the comp I would politely ask and check I was pronouncing correctly, but after the first 20-30 unfamiliar names I gave up and hoped people would understand and not mind too much


Don't worry too much, nobody even in Spain pronounces my first family name correctly


----------



## porkynator (Jul 19, 2017)

It was really a great competition! The live streaming, the warm-up area, everyhing was very nice.

I also had good performances.
Imanaged not to screw up 3BLD and get to the finals. Even there I did quite good, finishing 6th but just 2 seconds from the firs place and 1 second from podium - amazing!
I also got successful solves for 4/5BLD, which is always my goal. Maybe I'll practice those events next 
The podium in FMC was the unexpected crown over all this. After a bad first solve I got a good second one and with some crazy stuff on the last one I earned the second place 
I also missed a couple of NRs: the first 3BLD scramble of the first round could have easily been a 22 or so, but I went for an overly safe attempt (which I don't regret). On the second round I missed the mean by not waiting to the green light (insert very big facepalm emoticon). I got 6 seconds away from 5BLD NR screwing up centersbmemo completeyl (hadbto re do it and lost 1:30-2 minutes). But I'm not mad, I wasn't there for setting records.

It was to be there among all the champions. I very happy I could attend.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 22, 2017)

7:47:25 






Hahahahahhaha don't even ask how I found that


----------

